# Todesritter ab 55



## Scofield-junior (10. Mai 2008)

Wie auf ihr auf der buffedseite nachlesen könnt, ist nun bekannt, dass der todesritter verfügbar sein wird wenn man mind. 1 lvl 55 char hat. er kostet nix und man braucht dazu keine q-reihe. es geht auch kein anderer char verloren, der dk kommt nur hinzu.

ich möchte eure meinung hören? was haltet ihr von dieser art der freischaltung? vorteile? nachteile?

ich persöhnlich freu mich schon auf die westlichen pestländern sobald das addon draussen ist. überschwemmt von dks.

gruss kirky

edit: da anscheinend viele leute zu faul sind bei buffed nachzuschauen hier der link: http://wow.buffed.de/features/2655/todesritter-ab-stufe-55

edit2: das meint Tom Chilton (Lead Game Designer) zum thema zuviele deathknights: 

buffed: Todesritter können sowohl tanken als auch Schaden austeilen. Macht Ihr Euch keine Sorgen, dass die Spielwelt vor lauter Todesrittern aus den Nähten platzt? 



Chilton: In den ersten Wochen wird das vermutlich der Fall sein. Jeder wird einen Todesritter ausprobieren um zu schauen, ob die Klasse das Richtige für ihn ist. Aber selbst wenn es unverhältnismäßig viele Todesritter geben sollte, wäre das nicht das Ende der Welt. Sie können schließlich mehrere Rollen ausfüllen. Solange da die Balance stimmt, mache ich mir wenig Sorgen. 

Außerdem hilft es uns, dass Todesritter auf Stufe 55 starten. Für einige Spieler wird das ein Hindernis sein. Wer nur einen Charakter auf Level 70 besitzt, muss sich entscheiden, direkt auf Level 80 hinzuarbeiten oder wieder einen Schritt zurückzugehen. 

Ich glaube, die Todesritter sind die neuen Horden-Paladine und Allianz-Schamanen. In den ersten Wochen sind sie überall, im Laufe der Zeit pendelt sich die Situation ein.


----------



## 3r1k (10. Mai 2008)

nuja ich denke es werden auch viele erstmal ihren char auf 80 bringen und dann einen dk anfangen, so werde ich es auch machen.


----------



## Humfred (10. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich finde das mieß.. einfach  Klicken und schon ist man Todesritter? 
Ich sehs kommen, jeder rennt mit so einem 0815 Ritter rum..

- Hum


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (10. Mai 2008)

wohl eher die östlichen.. bzw silithus


----------



## Briefklammer (10. Mai 2008)

naja ich bin so geteilter meinung ich finds gut das es keine quest reihe gibt aber ich finds schlecht das es den schon ab 55 gibt


----------



## Thant (10. Mai 2008)

ich find es scheiße. es sollte viel mehr arbeit bedeuten eine HELDENklasse zu bekommen. was lichtblicke gibt das es ja hieß das der Todesritter viel schwerer zu spielen sein aufgrund dieses Runensystems für die fertigkeiten. finde es aber trotzdem nicht richtig das jeder 0815 spieler zugriff auf die heldenklasse bekommt. das raubt der klasse das spezielle.


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Mai 2008)

naja,um den zu bekommen gibt es keine q,aber man muss ne storry qs machen mit den todes ritter

ps:ich freu mich auch auf den todesritter


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (10. Mai 2008)

Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn. 

Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop. 

Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2008)

Ne Questreihe gibts um ihn Überhaupt spielen zu können :-) Und ich denke das sie so aufwendig sein wird das es schon berechtig is ihn nicht von LvL 1 Starten zu lassen..


----------



## Thant (10. Mai 2008)

nein gibbet net wie man in den neuen news lesen kann von dem besuch des buffed team bei blizz


----------



## Ridox (10. Mai 2008)

da wird jetzt sicher jeder den Todesritter spielen
aber der ist, soweit ich weiß doch weder Horde noch Alli (oder?), also mach ich es mir zur Aufgabe jeden zuklatschen den ich sehe^^


----------



## maniac-kun (10. Mai 2008)

es ist eine heldenklasse weil sie direkt bei stufe 55 anfängt und dieses ewige geweine weil leute irgendetwas machen können was viel elitärer sein sollte... es nützt nichts viel geld in neuen content zu stecken wenn ihn kein mensch je sehen wird und das hat auch blizzard begriffen bis auf die ganzen pro gamer
und es gibt sehr wohl eine questreihe aber diese startet erst wenn man den todesritter erstellt hat damit er sich von der kontrolle der geisel löst


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!


wenn dan ne qreihe,is besser als von lv 1


----------



## Xall13 (10. Mai 2008)

also nette questreihe wär schon toll gewesen z.b. wie das druiden epic-flugform quest
aber naja ich persöhnlich werde erstmal mein main auf 80 bringen und dann bissl dk spielen.


----------



## Taz66 (10. Mai 2008)

Huhu

Ich finde es auch übertrieben,der Todesritter sollte erst mit Level 80 zugängig sein
und mann sollte vorher eine Lange Questreihe gemacht haben,die zb. schon mit 
Level 70 anfangen sollte.

Die Quest sollte mit ihn das Questen eingebunden werden um die Spieler richtig heranzuführen,so das nicht jeder boon nacher als todesritter rumeiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja was soll mann dazu noch sagen,ich kann nur sagen blizzard geht den falschen Weg
und wird früher oder später das ganze Spiel ruinieren.

So Loong by  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thant (10. Mai 2008)

find es ja gut das Blizz auf die gelegenheitszocker eingeht ein wenig aber das ganze Flair der Heldenklasse geht verloren wenn es nix anderes ist wie einen neuen char zu erstellen.
Interessant zu wissen wäre auch mal wie es mit dem Reiten bzw. Berufen aussieht wenn man auf 55 anfängt.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (10. Mai 2008)

Ich wär dafür, dass man erstmal einen auf 80 haben muss und dann noch eine Questreihe die nicht umbedingt soooo lange geht, aber zumindest das man vllt eine neue 25er clear haben muss!


----------



## Buddits (10. Mai 2008)

Also mal ehrlich, es ist leichter irgendeine lange Quest zu machen als einen Char von 55 auf 80 zuzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Ich finds ok wie sies machen wollen. 
Und nur weil der Todesritter alles machen kann(healen, dmg dealen und tanken) wird noch lange nicht die einzige Klasse im Raid sein oder habt ihr schonmal gruppen mit only druids oder palas(ok die machen kein gmd) gesehn?


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2008)

Ausserdem is ja DK nicht die einzigste Heldenklasse , es kommen ja später (oder sind schon welche bekannt?) noch andere dazu..


----------



## Ilunadin (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn...


 Hmm  da gibts so ne Klasse die nennt sich Paladin und hat selbige Fähigkeiten!(Achja oder Druiden!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Naja soll mir egal sein.Mich stört es deshalb nicht,weil ich ihn antesten kann ,um danach meinen Priester weiter spielen zu können ohne viel Zeit zu verschwenden.


----------



## Thegnar (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!



Najo da is jeder anderer Meinung.
Ich fänds cool, wenn man auch bei anderen Klassen bei lvl 55 beginnen könnte. Meinetwegen zum Aussuchen ob bei lvl 1 oder lvl 55.

Das den Todesritter jeder in den A** geschoben bekommt berührt mich wenig, aber das jeder A** MH und BT rein darf und Kara keine Questreihe benötigt und die Markenbelohnungen auf T5/T6 Niveau, das kotzt mich an.

anyway, have a nice day ..


----------



## Caradim (10. Mai 2008)

joa stimmt pre wieder her^^
und wegem death knight...
er hat i-ne fatale schwachstelle
macht vlt. viel dmg aber kann er auch viel einstecken????
vlt. verliert er selbst hp bei den nekrosprüchen...
naja wer weiss... blizz weiss^^
mfg rofl


----------



## Guibärchen (10. Mai 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> es ist eine heldenklasse weil sie direkt bei stufe 55 anfängt und dieses ewige geweine weil leute irgendetwas machen können was viel elitärer sein sollte... es nützt nichts viel geld in neuen content zu stecken wenn ihn kein mensch je sehen wird und das hat auch blizzard begriffen bis auf die ganzen pro gamer
> und es gibt sehr wohl eine questreihe aber diese startet erst wenn man den todesritter erstellt hat damit er sich von der kontrolle der geisel löst



Ehm Pre Q und dinge die wie du sagst "elitärer" sind, sollten dazu dienen das nicht jeder vollidiot das ganze spiel damit versaut... 
ich zahle auch mein geld für WoW, und wo bitte werden meine Bedürfnisse befriedigt?
Es macht kein spaß wen jeder mit nem Todesritter rumrennt... 
Ich habe kein problem wen etwas an einem rollenspiel so schwer ist das ich selbst nicht glaube es jemals zu schaffen... aber das macht eben den Reiz an einem Spiel!
wen man alles in den ARSCH geschoben bekommt macht es keinen spaß...

was ist an einer Pre Q die mit lvl 80 anfängt und villeicht in die erste Raidinstanz führt so falsch? (heut rennt auch jeder Gimp durch Kara...) also bitte nicht sagen "ey jeder soll content sehen MimimimIMiMimimimimiMu..."


----------



## Ilunadin (10. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> wow ich sehe es kommen, Todesritter xy (natürlich 20000000x pro server) alle gespielt von roxxorkidys die ihre ritter auchnoch, Shadowfragger oder zombykiler nennen xD



Vergiss nicht die  XXX-schreibweisen von Arthas .....Ârtthás ,Àrthâz etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (10. Mai 2008)

main auf 80. equip farmen und nebenbei ein bisschen den dk spielen.
außerdem bekommt ihn nicht jeder 0815 spieler. sondern jeder, der einen char über lvl 55 hat.


----------



## Guibärchen (10. Mai 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> außerdem bekommt ihn nicht jeder 0815 spieler. sondern jeder, der einen char über lvl 55 hat.


Scheiße du hast ja so recht... es ist so unschaffbar lvl 55 zu werden T_T


----------



## Kalamar (10. Mai 2008)

naja... solange die ganzen knubs da ihren DK hochzocken und erstmal raffen müssen... spiel ich meinen Druiden in aller Ruhe hoch und hol mir die ersten T-Teile ^^ mir gefällt der nich wirklich


----------



## maniac-kun (10. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Ehm Pre Q und dinge die wie du sagst "elitärer" sind, sollten dazu dienen das nicht jeder vollidiot das ganze spiel damit versaut...
> ich zahle auch mein geld für WoW, und wo bitte werden meine Bedürfnisse befriedigt?
> Es macht kein spaß wen jeder mit nem Todesritter rumrennt...
> Ich habe kein problem wen etwas an einem rollenspiel so schwer ist das ich selbst nicht glaube es jemals zu schaffen... aber das macht eben den Reiz an einem Spiel!
> ...


wenn es in eine raid instanz führt läuft schon einiges falsch da blizzard den leuten den content nicht vorenthalten will und raid pre quests wurden komplett abgeschafft in wrath siehe mmo-champion.com
und viele werden den dk am anfang ausprobieren aber viele werden nachdem sie ihn getestt haben wieder ihren main spielen und in der horde laufen jetzt auch nich 90% paladine rum


----------



## Guibärchen (10. Mai 2008)

hm da stellt sich mir die frage... wen die casuals so viel spaß ohne raiden haben ( sonst wären sie keine casuals) wozu brauchen sie den zugang zu raidinstanzen?


----------



## Grâgosch (10. Mai 2008)

Könnt es nicht so sein das der Todesritter wie eben mal gesagt als weder-Ally-noch-Horde Char startet, und man diese Q-Reihe um sich von der Geißel zu lösen machen muss, damit man dann wenn sie beendet ist zu Horde/Ally wechseln kann um mit denen zu interagieren un mit den dazugehöigen anderen Fraktionen.

Also ich meine das man ohne diese q Reihe nicht dazugehöhrt sozusagen^^


Alles nur Spekualtionen versteht sich


----------



## hufranz2007 (10. Mai 2008)

irgendwiekacke....sollte was besonderes sein...wirds aber nicht


----------



## Caradim (10. Mai 2008)

machen wir ne anti dk initiative xD


----------



## Dietrich (10. Mai 2008)

Das mit dem "Am Anfang wird doch jeder einer Spielen und.. / Dann laufen die doch nur noch rum" blabla hatten wir doch schon mit der Veröffentlichung von BC und Palas auf Horden und Shamis auf Alli Seite. Wieviele Palas / Shamis sieht man den heute auf Horde/Alli Seite?? 
Wieviele beherschen ihren Char wirklich.

Also würd ich mir da mal nicht so panik schieben. Das pendelt sich alles ein.

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Wuschlor (10. Mai 2008)

Ich finds einfach nur genial wie hier wieder alle "Wannabepro's" rumlabern dass jeder boon/noob/gimp/lowbob Deathknight spielen wird aber schaffen es nichtmal ihre eigene Heimatsprache in vernünftigen, fehlerfreien Sätzen auszudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Kinder dieser (WoW)-Welt; wenn euer Notendurchschnitt geringer als 3,4 sein sollte, hört mit diesem Spiel auf und Konzentriert euch auf eure schulische und somit auch berufliche Zukunft, dann müsst ihr euch auch nicht mehr drüber ärgern dass jeder boon einen Deathknigth spielen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an alle anderen die hier rumwhinen, hört doch einfach auf mit WoW -.- Ständig dieses "mimimi Blizzard is so scheisse und die können doch garnichts und die versauen das Spiel doch nur". Sagt mal ganz ehrlich, habt ihr auch nur den GERINGSTEN Schimmer, was in diesem "Scheiss Spiel" eigentlich an Arbeit steckt?! Ihr wisst das garnicht zu schätzen und zieht alles in den Dreck! Wenns euch nicht passt dann kündigt einfach euren Account! Und jetzt: Let the flames begin...!

Mfg Wuschlor


----------



## Xeroxis (10. Mai 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> Wie auf ihr auf der buffedseite nachlesen könnt, ist nun bekannt, dass der todesritter verfügbar sein wird wenn man mind. 1 lvl 55 char hat. er kostet nix und man braucht dazu keine q-reihe. es geht auch kein anderer char verloren, der dk kommt nur hinzu.
> 
> ich möchte eure meinung hören? was haltet ihr von dieser art der freischaltung? vorteile? nachteile?
> 
> ...



Ich hab da mal ne Frage.. also zum DK. Wo wird der eigentlich starten? wohl nicht in den lvl 1 Startgebieten nä?


----------



## Dietrich (10. Mai 2008)

@Xeroxis

Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber im Buffed Text stand mMn irgendwas davon, das man in den Östlichen Pestländern extra eine Startzone erstellt hat.

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Magni (10. Mai 2008)

ihr zerreißt euch hier o,O

die beta is noch netmal gestartet und ihr geht euch an den kragen das is ja der hammer ^^

wartet mal ab was noch alles passieren kann, vor und während der beta und zum release sieht es wieder ganz anders aus, mal gucken


----------



## Balth (10. Mai 2008)

An sich ist es im Allgemeinen schon ne blöde Idee gewesen eine neue Klasse einzubauen wo blizz schon soviele Balanceprobleme mit den alten klassen hat =/ . Naja mir ist es wayne ich bleibe bei meinem Paladin. Auserdem seh ich es auch schon wieder kommen das ne menge nerfs auf den dk zukommen werden Warlock lässt grüßen >.<


----------



## LordMufti (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich finds ein bisschen doof das jeder sofort an den Todesritter kommt der man gerade auf 55 ist. Aber eines frage ich mich ja, zu welcher Fraktion gehört der Todesritter? bzw. kann man sich die Fraktion irgendwo durch aussuchen? Bin leider nicht so informiert über das ganze Thema


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (10. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> oder habt ihr schonmal gruppen mit only druids oder palas(ok die machen kein gmd) gesehn?



Schon weit mehr als 100 mal. Druiden brauchen keine anderen Klassen für normale Inis. Die ham alles: heal, tank, cc, können unterbrechen..... wozu andere Klassen? Bei Palas geht das nur nicht weil der Tank immer die Angstblase anwirft und sich wegportet sobald er aggro hatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich sehe da beim DK schwarz.. wenn Blizz nicht aufpasst verbaun die sich ihre eigene Arbeit.


----------



## Bernd1989 (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!




alter... du hast mal null plan von nix oder? so nen behinderten post hab ich schon lange nimmer gelesen oO
überleg ma bevor du bullshit schreibst... überlegen wir mal gemeinsam ok? 
also: welche klasse kann tanken, heilen und schaden machen ausser DK? hmm... sehr schwer zu erraten oder? da hätten wir zum beispiel den Druiden und den Paladin, und komischer weise spielen trotzdem nicht alle druiden und paladin oder sehe ich das falsch? also noch fragen?

mfg bernd


----------



## Crewer (10. Mai 2008)

LordMufti schrieb:


> Also ich finds ein bisschen doof das jeder sofort an den Todesritter kommt der man gerade auf 55 ist. Aber eines frage ich mich ja, zu welcher Fraktion gehört der Todesritter? bzw. kann man sich die Fraktion irgendwo durch aussuchen? Bin leider nicht so informiert über das ganze Thema





Also...nach blizz kann jede RASSE ein DK werden, mit der begründung das jede Rasse/Klasse vom bösen überfallen werden kann und so.


----------



## Steirer (10. Mai 2008)

Aloha!

Ich habe auch schon in den Kommentaren geschrieben, das mir das "Instant-TR" ziemlich sauer aufstösst, aber aus persönlichen Gründen und nicht weil ich der Meinung bin, dass nur Uber-Pros ihn spielen sollten. Ich hätte gerne eine Questreihe, die dich durch ein paar Instanzen führt (und zwar solche, wo wirklich jeder rein kann) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wo man etwas über die Hintergrundgeschichte erfährt.

Alternativ könnte man sich ja Rasse, die der TR haben soll zu Anfang aussuchen und im Laufe der Questreihe, die man mit seinem Char absolviert, trifft man mehrmals auf seinen zukünftigen TR, kann vl. auch ein paar Entscheidungen treffen, usw.  Ach, ach, ich sollte Questschreiber bei Blizz werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zurück zum Thema, wie ich in den Kommentaren schon geschrieben habe, war es seit Ankündigung der Heldenklasse klar, das der TR für jederman zugänglich gemacht wird, den wozu sollte man seine Kunden vergraulen, in dem man das stärkste Zugpferd seines Produktes nur einem kleinen Bruchteil eben dieser Kunden zugänglich macht? Soweit meine Meinung zu diesem Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long

Edith meint noch das es in meiner Dachwohnung viel zu heiss zum grammatikalisch richtigen satzbauen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothikor (10. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es super so. Einfach Sommerpause geniessen, danach einen Todesritter erstellen diesen gemütlich auf 80 leveln, sofern er einem Spass macht.

Itemresett noch dazu, spätestens ab Level 75  T6 Ausrüstungsmässig rumlaufen. Was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Sarantoz (10. Mai 2008)

Also mein letzter stand war das man ein HM oder Pala opfern muss um einen DK spielen zu können, kann jemand bestätigen ob da was dran ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (10. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ne frage startet man den Todesritter dann auf lvl 1??


----------



## HostileRecords (10. Mai 2008)

also ich finds ehrlich gesagt okay, jeder der seinen jetzigen char spielen kann und der im WoW über kara hinaus gekommen is.. der wird auch seinen main zuerst auf 80 bringen.
und einige gimps.. werden sicher den dk spielen wollen, weil sie selber keinen gescheiten char besitzen und VLLT hat man dann bissle mehr chancen auf gescheite grps in den anfangs inzen in den neuen gebieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich teste den dk erst , wenn mein main 80 is und ich alle 5er inzen zumindest ma gesehen hab und das nötige eq daraus anhabe :>


----------



## Tiroht (10. Mai 2008)

Terrorwaver schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage startet man den Todesritter dann auf lvl 1??



Nein man startet ihn auf lvl 55


----------



## Gleichorious (10. Mai 2008)

Oh mein Gott, ich seh hier zu 90% mimimimimimi...
Es ist zwar eine Heldenklasse, aber so heißt sie nur, um sie herauszuheben, da es sie auch schon in WC III in der Form gab. Aber im Endeffekt ist es auch 'nur' eine Klasse.
Des weiteren les ich hier *heul* , da er Tanken Heilen und Schaden machen kann, kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass jeder Server nur aus Druiden und Paladinen besteht, welche das auch alles 3 können und wenn ich da les, dass alle Klassen durch den Dk überflüssig gemacht werden kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln ...
Dann das mit 55 ist doch gut, als bei der Horde / Allianz Paladine / Schamanen hinzu kamen sah ich persönlich auch noch die alten Klassen rumlaufen, also ... bitte hört auf mit mimimi und 0815, 80% wird ihn bestimmt austesten und davon werden ihn auch nicht mehr als vllt. 20% weiter spielen ...

so long Dk wird sicher fein und die alten Klassen werden weiter bestehen.


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Mai 2008)

find ich gut 

-close-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (10. Mai 2008)

Ich find das Super von Blizzard das die das so einrichten. Immerhin keine zum Gebrechen lange QS Reihe. Ich werd mich dem dann auf jeden fall 100% witmen da ich einen Holypala spiele >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bernd1989 (10. Mai 2008)

Gleichorious schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich seh hier zu 90% mimimimimimi...
> Es ist zwar eine Heldenklasse, aber so heißt sie nur, um sie herauszuheben, da es sie auch schon in WC III in der Form gab. Aber im Endeffekt ist es auch 'nur' eine Klasse.
> Des weiteren les ich hier *heul* , da er Tanken Heilen und Schaden machen kann, kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass jeder Server nur aus Druiden und Paladinen besteht, welche das auch alles 3 können und wenn ich da les, dass alle Klassen durch den Dk überflüssig gemacht werden kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln ...
> Dann das mit 55 ist doch gut, als bei der Horde / Allianz Paladine / Schamanen hinzu kamen sah ich persönlich auch noch die alten Klassen rumlaufen, also ... bitte hört auf mit mimimi und 0815, 80% wird ihn bestimmt austesten und davon werden ihn auch nicht mehr als vllt. 20% weiter spielen ...
> ...




alter... 2 menschen EIN gedanke !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sind voll ALPHA he, genetisch überlegen xD!!!


----------



## Bacarus (10. Mai 2008)

wo steht das bitte.. also die offiziele seite.. mit der meldung ab wann man den DK freischalten kann?


----------



## Taranur (10. Mai 2008)

Crewer schrieb:


> Also...nach blizz kann jede RASSE ein DK werden, mit der begründung das jede Rasse/Klasse vom bösen überfallen werden kann und so.



Woa geil ich habs!!! Ich werde ein, nein ich werde DER Todesgnom!!! 

WAHAHAHAHA ich werde euch alle vernichten!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
Tara


----------



## Hulkstar (10. Mai 2008)

Also, finde die Klasse an sich gut.
Dass sie auf 55 startet is meiner Meinung nach GENIAL.
Das einzige was ich schade finde ist, dass es keine
Freischaltungsquestreihe geben wird. Das hätte das
Ganze einfach noch bissel Lustiger gemacht.

Ich versteh auch nicht was hier alle dagegen haben.
Erstmal finde ich, man sollte jede Klasse ab dem nächsten
Addon auf 55 starten können, denn, wer hat schon
großartig Lust nen Krieger, Druiden oder sonst was dann
noch von lvl 1 auf lvl 80 hochzuziehen?
Dann zu der sache er wäre inbalanced :
Wer sich die News mal genau durchgelesen hat weiß,
dass das totaler Schwachsinn ist.
Okay, er kann heilen, tanken und Schaden machen...
Aber das sehe ich eher als vorteil, so hat man dann auf
55 keine Probleme Leute für ne Instanz zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wurde gesagt, als Tank kann er keinen Krieger 100%
ersetzen, schon alleine weil ihm das Schild fehlt ( ja
der DK kann KEIN Schild tragen ). So wie es jetzt schon
Bosse gibt für die man besser nen Druidentank ( Brutallus )
oder nen Kriegertank ( Illidan ) braucht, wird es auch Bosse
geben, für die man eher einen DK brauchen wird. Dieser ist
nämlich gegen magiebegabte Bosse im Vorteil ( Furor Winterfrost
oder Kael'thas ). Ich sehe soetwas eher als Vorteil, es 
gibt dir ganz neue taktische Möglichkeiten. Als Schadensklasse
wird er wohl auch nicht allzustark sein. Wenn ich mir die News
genau anschaue, dann wird er nach meiner Vermutung eher eine
Supporterklasse werden, denn so wie es scheint hat er Fähigkeiten
die den Schaden aller auf das Ziel erhöhen ( wie z.B. der
allseitsbeliebte Schattenpriester ).
Als was ich ihn mir aber wirklich nicht so ganz vorstellen kann,
das ist als Heiler, aber lasst uns doch einfach mal die Beta
abwarten und hoffen, dass da auch noch was vernünftiges dafür
gefunden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, da bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen :
Ich spiel erstmal meinen derzeitigen 70er Hoch und biss dann die
"DK-Flutwelle" kommt, hab ich schon Equipmentvprsprung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, freut euch doch darauf, ein neues Feature zu haben.


----------



## Dietrich (10. Mai 2008)

@Bacarus

Hier der Link:
http://wow.buffed.de/features/2654/die-artikeluebersicht

Ok, ist keine offizielle Blizzard Seite. Aber lies mal mit wem dort gesporchen wurde!


MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Oimdudla (10. Mai 2008)

ich versteh das noch immer nicht
wenn man mit 55 startet, ist man dann nackt?
irgendwie muss man doch die mobs auch umhaun können und nackt wird das halt schwer sein ^^


----------



## KakarottX (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!



Sowas nennt man auch Hybrid Klasse.
Und wenn du dir mal die Welt von WoW anschaust seh ich da Druiden und Paladine. Soweit ich informiert bin können auch diese 2 Klassen tanken, heilen und Schaden machen. Von daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der DK so eine uber r0xx0r Klasse wird, die alles andere in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## RealLichKing (10. Mai 2008)

Finde es ziemlich gut, dass man ab 55 startet...nochmal die ganze alte welt spielen fänd ich langweilig ...fände es noch besser wenn er ab 58-60 starten würde^^


----------



## Neltharon (10. Mai 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich es gut finde dass man einfach nur einen Char auf 55 braucht um einen DK zu erstellen. Klar ist das geschrei groß. War genauso bei BC mit Schamis bei den Allies und Palas bei den Hordlern. Es gab ne große Flut am Anfang, aber das hat sich auch wieder gelegt.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, wenn meine Trolltodesritterin das Licht der Welt erblickt. Was natürlich nervig ist, ist die Tasache dass ich die Scherbenwelt nochmal durchkauen muss während alle anderen Northrend erkunden. Aber da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (10. Mai 2008)

Super, noch eine Tankklasse, die den Kriegern ihren Hauptberuf in Inzen wegnehmen kann: Tanken.


----------



## Scofield-junior (10. Mai 2008)

Ridox schrieb:


> da wird jetzt sicher jeder den Todesritter spielen
> aber der ist, soweit ich weiß doch weder Horde noch Alli (oder?), also mach ich es mir zur Aufgabe jeden zuklatschen den ich sehe^^



ne der wird der fraktion angehören, der auch der char angehört mit dem du ihn freigeschaltet hast.
wär ja sonst ne neue fraktion


----------



## Kazzee (10. Mai 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Super, noch eine Tankklasse, die den Kriegern ihren Hauptberuf in Inzen wegnehmen kann: Tanken.



also auf unserem server herrscht ja tanknot im moment!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exidoria (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!



Hm... Soweit ich weiss können Druiden auch heilen tanken und eh... Schaden machen?!


----------



## Davidor (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!



Ja,kommt bestimmt gut,wenn ein Todesritter,der sich von Arthas mühevoll abgewandt hat im Wald von Elwynn Häschen vermöbelt.

Ausserdem: Tanken,Heiler,Schaden machen kann auch der Druide und der Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilnacer (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!



OMG es wurde nie gesagt dass der TR richtig heilen kann, der erwähnte Heilzauber: "Death Coil" macht schaden und kann verbündete heilen
glaubt ihr wirklich das man mit diesem hot mit "echten" heilern mithalten kann?


----------



## Mishua (10. Mai 2008)

ich sage mal, ohne den rest zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, solange sie nich heilen können is alles ok ;-)


----------



## maniac-kun (10. Mai 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Super, noch eine Tankklasse, die den Kriegern ihren Hauptberuf in Inzen wegnehmen kann: Tanken.


die hauptproblematik zur zeit ist es überhaupt einen tank zu finden der in eine instanz geht und genau diese lücke füllt der todesritter desto mehr tanks desto besser für die server


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (10. Mai 2008)

Mein Gott.
Ich finde langsam nervt es, dass hier (fast) jeder nicht damit einverstanden ist, was Blizzard für Euch tut.
Ich glaube die haben schon ihre Gründe und ich glaube ebenfals, dass auch Blizzard sich lange an solchen Entscheidungen die Zähne ausgebissen hat. Die versuchen das Spiel halt für die Masse interessant zu machen und ich glaube, dass die Mehrheit es besser findet per Knopfdruck einen neuen Char zu haben (mich eingeschlossen).

Also anstatt hier nur rum zu weinen, setzt euch hin, entwickelt ein eigenes Spiel und gestalltet es nach euren Vorstellungen, wenn ihr das aber nicht wollt nehmt einfach das was ihr bekommen könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (10. Mai 2008)

Thant schrieb:


> finde es aber trotzdem nicht richtig das jeder 0815 spieler zugriff auf die heldenklasse bekommt. das raubt der klasse das spezielle.



Du meinst wohl eher das jeder "Nicht arbeitslose" !!! Jeder der einen Char auf 55 hochgelevelt hat ist schon kein 0815 Spieler mehr, auch wenn er vielleicht in deinen Augen nicht ein Top-Spieler ist, aber manche spielen WoW halt aus Spaß an der Freude, und auch wenn ich dich mit der Aussage vielleicht erschrecke, es gibt auch Leute die spielen weniger wie 5h die Woche WoW.


----------



## Arnorns (10. Mai 2008)

mal ne andere frage zum dk: wie is des eig mit dem equip, wenn man auf 55 startet kann man ja net mit lvl 1 equip rumlaufen, muss man sich des kaufen oder kriegt man ein durchschnitts-grünes equip geschenkt?

thx für antworten


----------



## DarkMoskito (10. Mai 2008)

wenn ja dan amcht man es so equipt verkaufen weg schiecken neuen todes ritter erstellen nach dem man den alten gelöscvht hat u8nd so weiter^^


----------



## Arben (10. Mai 2008)

Da der DK wohl das Sinnbild der derzeitigen WoW-Politik wird, startet dieser mit Epischen Items und Legendären Waffen (Frostmournähnlich), damit auch die casuals mal Highend Equip haben.


----------



## Arnorns (10. Mai 2008)

DarkMoskito schrieb:


> wenn ja dan amcht man es so equipt verkaufen weg schiecken neuen todes ritter erstellen nach dem man den alten gelöscvht hat u8nd so weiter^^




man müsste die items natürlich unverkäuflich machn, da sich sonst mancher sein epicflugmount oder sonstiges so finanzieren würde


----------



## MC Creep (10. Mai 2008)

Des Problem liegt auf der Hand:   80 oder Dk!

Naja ich denke die meisten denen was an ihrem Char liegt wollen ned hinten nach hängen und werden gleich 
weiterlvl bis 80 (und vor allem die die wissen wollen wie es mit der Geschichte bei WoW weitergeht)

Und naja den DK wird es, wie schon gesagt, in Massen geben und viele werden wieder so eine üble Abneigung gegen DKs bekommen wie viele Horde-Spieler gegen Paladine also sie in ihrem harakterauswahlfenster erschienen ;D (und ihr braucht etz ned sagen des stimmt ned und dass sich da keiner aufgeregt hat...des is einfach so weil mit Paldinen die für das Licht stehen ein Teil der Allianz in die Horde übergeht und das schweißt dann wieder die Fraktionen zusammen was einfach nicht angehen kann...)

Naja ich persönlich halte nichts on DKs^^ Weil die entweder zu übermächtig werden oder einfach zu nix zu gebrauchen sein werden ;D

Also see ya at the Bg


----------



## oerpli (10. Mai 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Da der DK wohl das Sinnbild der derzeitigen WoW-Politik wird, startet dieser mit Epischen Items und Legendären Waffen (Frostmournähnlich), damit auch die casuals mal Highend Equip haben.




lol
Ich mach mir dann eine Todesgnomin, dann hab ich die Sammlung komplett (Mage, Hexer, Schurke und Krieger hab ich schon. Alle sehen gleich aus bis auf Haar und Augenfarbe) Meine Todesritterin bekommt dann rosa haare).

Gnome ftw!


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich freu mich drauf, von 55 bis 80 zu leveln wird zäh genug...

Die Scherbenwelt wird (fast) leer sein, d.h. leveln geht nur solo... und bis man von 55 auf 70 ist und nach Nordend kann, sind die Spieler die gleich mit dem leveln angefangen haben sicherlich schon 80 ^^


----------



## xFraqx (10. Mai 2008)

Find ich gut so , anders würde es keinen Sinn machen. 

Werde mit Wotlk wieder einsteigen , und dann so schnell wie möglich den Main auf 80 bringen , und dann sofort auf meinen 62er Twink umloggen und mir nen Deathknight erstellen um den wiederum schnell auf 80 zu bringen


----------



## Cheval (10. Mai 2008)

Bernd1989 schrieb:


> alter... du hast mal null plan von nix oder? so nen behinderten post hab ich schon lange nimmer gelesen oO
> überleg ma bevor du bullshit schreibst... überlegen wir mal gemeinsam ok?
> also: welche klasse kann tanken, heilen und schaden machen ausser DK? hmm... sehr schwer zu erraten oder? da hätten wir zum beispiel den Druiden und den Paladin, und komischer weise spielen trotzdem nicht alle druiden und paladin oder sehe ich das falsch? also noch fragen?
> 
> mfg bernd



Dein kinder gelaber kannst du in der vierten klasse ablassen.......
Dann kann weder der Pala noch der Druide alles gut.
Es sind Hybrid Klassen die sehr stark von der skillung abhängig sind und sich deswegen für einen weg entscheiden müssen(Tanken,Heilen,Schaden).


----------



## Vincien (10. Mai 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage zum dk: wie is des eig mit dem equip, wenn man auf 55 startet kann man ja net mit lvl 1 equip rumlaufen, muss man sich des kaufen oder kriegt man ein durchschnitts-grünes equip geschenkt?
> 
> thx für antworten




wer sich den beitrag mal durchgelesen hätte wüsste das der dk eigene rüstungsteile bekommt die auch nur der dk tragen kann, und zum start gibts grün-blauen 55er mix


----------



## Thoryia (10. Mai 2008)

Cheval schrieb:


> Dein kinder gelabber kannst du in der vierten klasse ablassen.......
> Dann kann weder der Pala noch der Druide alles gut.
> Es sind Hybrid Klassen die sehr stark von der skillung abhängig sind und sich deswegen für einen weg entscheiden müssen(Tanken,Heilen,Schaden).


Naja so wird es aber auch beim DK sein, oder denkst Du allen ernstes das der alle 3 Sachen perfekt kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (10. Mai 2008)

Ich sag: ICH FINDS GEIL!
2 Gründe: Wenn man zb. eine Caster Klasse spielt, und der 55 oder höher is kann man dann sagen:,, Caster keinen bock!" kann man einen death knight anfangen weil der auch richtig gut nahkämpfen kann. und 2. es sind nich die ganzen questgebiete überfüllt, da es keine q gibt^^


----------



## Cheval (10. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Naja so wird es aber auch beim DK sein, oder denkst Du allen ernstes das der alle 3 Sachen perfekt kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich irgendwo gesagt das der Todesritter anders sein wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaube nicht er wird genauso werden wie die anderen hybrid klassen.


----------



## Nuraa (10. Mai 2008)

naja ich finde die idee gut das man ihn ohne lange q-reihe spielen kann, so kann jeder mal gucken wie ein dk ist (kann man bei jeder anderen klasse ja auch) 
außerdem glaub ich kaum das auch nur die hälfte der leute die einen anfangen ihn auch bis lvl 80 durchzocken!!!!
viele werden vorher abspringen und hats im endeffekt geschadet das die horde den pala bekommen hat? am anfang von bc hatte auch jeder trottel nen paladin/schamanen und 9/10 leuten waren pala, aber das hat sich nach 2-3 monaten auch wieder eingependelt^^


----------



## Kakarott85 (10. Mai 2008)

Taz66 schrieb:


> so das nicht jeder boon nacher als todesritter rumeiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt schlimmeres, zB das jeder noob mit nem Hunter rumrennen kann um allen zu beweisen das wir alle nur Leeroys sind, selbiges gilt für schlecht spielende Heiler, Tanks und was weis ich noch alles, ich finde ja man sollte generell bei der CHaraktererstellung erstmal nen Eignungstest einführen nach dem einem dann die Klasse + Skillung vorgegeben wird!


----------



## Darmon (10. Mai 2008)

Ich finds geil echt ich hab zwar erst nen 27ner und nen 32er aber trötzdem ich finds geil ich hätte gedacht man bekommt den nur mit q-reihe aber da hab ich wohl was falsches gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 übrigens bin ich neu angemeldet auf der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS:ich bin im Shatratth server mein lvl27ener is Gnom Schurke (Jeena) und mein 32er Draenei Schamane (Schamlei) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich diesen geistigen Dünnpfiff hier schon lesen... 0815-Spieler, Noobs, Idioten... dieses ganze Gewhine, Mimimi und schieß mich tot... Leute, es gibt Menschen die MÜSSEN arbeiten, um ihren WoW-Account bezahlen zu können. Und die arbeiten dann nicht nur von 8 bis 14 Uhr, sondern auch bis 19 Uhr oder gar länger. Und die armen Schichtarbeiter erst! Die zocken sich keinen Char von 70 auf 80 und gehen dann noch in eine neue 25er, und das in zwei Wochen! Diese seltsamen Wesen, von denen ich rede, gibt es wirklich, ja! Sie existieren echt und nennen sich, für "Noobs" ausgedrückt, Gelegenheitsspieler und für euch Ich-bash-alle-im-BG-weg-Progrogamer formuliert Casual-Player. Sie spielen auch nicht schlechter wie die anderen, auch wenn sie nur zwei Stunden pro Tag in der Welt von WoW versinken. Und stellt euch mal vor, sie können vielleicht sogar ihren Char besser spielen wie mancher 24/7 Gamer, erzählt man sich... *mit geheimnisvoller Stimme*

Ich finde es gut, dass man "so leicht" (1 bis 55 ist ja auch nicht an einem Tag zu schaffen) an EINEN Todesritter pro Realm kommt. So hat jeder Spieler eine faire Chance in den Genuss dieser Heldenklasse zu kommen. Und wenn ich auch wieder lesen muss, "kann tanken, Schaden machen und heilen! Hilfe, mein 70er Priest-Twink wird arbeitslos!". Leute, der Todesritter ist fast wie ein Paladin, nur im Schwarz! Und dank dem Runensystem wird es auch nicht so ganz leicht werden, den TR zu beherrschen. Und es ist doch cool, dass der schon 55 ist... ich meine, so kann ein Casual-Player gleich in das Geschehen einsteigen und jemand, der schon 4 70er sein Eigen nennt, muss nicht zum fünften Mal das Twinken von Null... ähm, ich meine Level 1 anfangen.

Mein Appell an alle Hähne, die da draußen so laut krakehlen... löst euch von eurem Tunnelblick, öffnet eure Augen auch für andere Leute. Erkennt, dass nicht nur ihr im Mittelpunkt steht, sondern alle Spieler. Ja, alle! Von Max Mustermann bis Herr von und zu! Versucht mal selber, einen Kompromiss zu finden, der allen Parteien entgegenkommt und ihr werdet sehen, dass es verdammt schwierig ist. Versucht die Arbeit andere anzuerkennen anstatt sie zu kompromittieren.


Like evertime... just my two cents.


----------



## tHe aXe (10. Mai 2008)

Ich finds eigentlich nicht schlimm wenn man den gleich haben kann. Denn jeder bezahlt 13 Euro im Monat also hat auch jeder das Recht ne neue Klasse spielen zu dürfen. Trotzdem wärs auch nice gewesen wenn man ne questreihe auf Level 70 oder so startet die mit Level 80 endet Ich persönlich werde erstmal meinen Schami auf 80 bringen bevor ich einen DK spiele.


----------



## Ana95 (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich versteh da gerade was nicht...wen man ein DK werden will was passiert mit dem alten cha wird der einfach gelösht oder so? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (10. Mai 2008)

er soll tanken können.. ohne Schild.. hf


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. Mai 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage zum dk: wie is des eig mit dem equip, wenn man auf 55 startet kann man ja net mit lvl 1 equip rumlaufen, muss man sich des kaufen oder kriegt man ein durchschnitts-grünes equip geschenkt?


... Grundausrüstung mit Stufe 55 wird eher mäßig sein. Ihr dürft also mit grünen und blauen Gegenständen zu Beginn rechnen ...



Ana95 schrieb:


> Also ich versteh da gerade was nicht...wen man ein DK werden will was passiert mit dem alten cha wird der einfach gelösht oder so?


Euer normaler Charakter wird durch den Todesritter nicht ersetzt oder gelöscht. Der Todesritter kommt einfach hinzu.


----------



## Gothikor (10. Mai 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen geistigen Dünnpfiff hier schon lesen... 0815-Spieler, Noobs, Idioten... dieses ganze Gewhine, Mimimi und schieß mich tot... Leute, es gibt Menschen die MÜSSEN arbeiten, um ihren WoW-Account bezahlen zu können. Und die arbeiten dann nicht nur von 8 bis 14 Uhr, sondern auch bis 19 Uhr oder gar länger. Und die armen Schichtarbeiter erst! Die zocken sich keinen Char von 70 auf 80 und gehen dann noch in eine neue 25er, und das in zwei Wochen! Diese seltsamen Wesen, von denen ich rede, gibt es wirklich, ja! Sie existieren echt und nennen sich, für "Noobs" ausgedrückt, Gelegenheitsspieler und für euch Ich-bash-alle-im-BG-weg-Progrogamer formuliert Casual-Player. Sie spielen auch nicht schlechter wie die anderen, auch wenn sie nur zwei Stunden pro Tag in der Welt von WoW versinken. Und stellt euch mal vor, sie können vielleicht sogar ihren Char besser spielen wie mancher 24/7 Gamer, erzählt man sich... *mit geheimnisvoller Stimme*
> 
> Ich finde es gut, dass man "so leicht" (1 bis 55 ist ja auch nicht an einem Tag zu schaffen) an EINEN Todesritter pro Realm kommt. So hat jeder Spieler eine faire Chance in den Genuss dieser Heldenklasse zu kommen. Und wenn ich auch wieder lesen muss, "kann tanken, Schaden machen und heilen! Hilfe, mein 70er Priest-Twink wird arbeitslos!". Leute, der Todesritter ist fast wie ein Paladin, nur im Schwarz! Und dank dem Runensystem wird es auch nicht so ganz leicht werden, den TR zu beherrschen. Und es ist doch cool, dass der schon 55 ist... ich meine, so kann ein Casual-Player gleich in das Geschehen einsteigen und jemand, der schon 4 70er sein Eigen nennt, muss nicht zum fünften Mal das Twinken von Null... ähm, ich meine Level 1 anfangen.
> 
> ...




Genau so ist es und würden die "Causals" zu denen auch ich mich zähle nicht WoW spielen und 13 Euro (oder so) im Monat zahlen könnten sich andere 24/7 Spieler die monatliche Gebühr, die ohne Causals die den überweigenden Teil von den WoW-Spielern ausmachen viel viel höher wäre, nicht leisten und auch icht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich werde es so machen. Meinen 70´er mal 70´er sein lassen, den Level 55 "Todesritter" spielen, in Ruhe auf 70 leveln.
Dann wenn ich 70 bin sind die neuen Gegenden nicht mehr so überrannt, da die meinsten schon Raiden oder die 5´er Instanzen zum 50´igsten mal "rushen" spiele ich gemütlich weiter auf Level 80. Wenn es wirklich länger dauert bin ich bis zum nächsten Item Resett wieder gleich auf mit allen oder es gibt schon wieder Seasen 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wie auch immer, super Entscheidung von Blizzard, die wissen welche Leute bei Ihnen die Kassen füllen.


----------



## Ecubeam (10. Mai 2008)

Der alte char bleibt normale erhalten.


----------



## Ana95 (10. Mai 2008)

Ecubeam schrieb:


> Der alte char bleibt normale erhalten.



Also dan hatt man 2 cha`s? Seinen alten Cha und den DK?


----------



## Neradox (10. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!



/sign /sign und /sign

Sehe ich absolut genauso. Ich finds auch Kacke, dass man quasi nix dafür tun muss um eine Imba -Klasse (jaja, soll balanced sein.... aber er kann halt alles [ok, hat man beim Pala auch gesagt...]) zu haben. Ich werde aber erstmal 80 werden und dann schauen ob er mir Spass macht.


----------



## Winddancer (10. Mai 2008)

1.EIN Char muss 80 sein
2.dann Questreihe
3.ob der DN 55 oder 65 erstellt wird ist noch nicht klar
4.die Stufe des "schnellevlns"wird von 20-60 auf 20-70 angehoben
5.Der alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Char bleibt erhalten


Sorry,vergessen


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich mache mir keine großen gedanken darüber, das der "alles können" soll.

1.Wurde beim Pala und beim Dudu auch gesagt.Stimmt net (meiner meinung nach)

2.Er kann halt auch nur theoretisch alles.Praktisch muss man sich auch für einen Weg entscheiden.

3.Man kann nur vorraussichtlich nur einen DK pro server haben, daher wird die Flut wohl nicht allzu groß sein.Am anfang werden alle natürlich die neue Klasse spielen wollen, aber das legt sich mit der Zeit.

Daher würd ich mir keine allzu großen sorgen machen, und bis zum Veröffentlichungstermin wird wohl auch noch einige zeit für das balancing, und den "letzten schliff" sein.

MfG


----------



## Exaizo (10. Mai 2008)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> ...
> 3.Man kann nur vorraussichtlich nur einen DK pro server haben, daher wird die Flut wohl nicht allzu groß sein.Am anfang werden alle natürlich die neue Klasse spielen wollen, aber das legt sich mit der Zeit.
> ...



Warum sollte ein DK pro Server die DK-Flut eindämmen? Glaubst du jemand wird sich 6 DKs erstellen, um die dann alle auf einem Account gleichzeitig zu spielen? Jeder wird einen DK ausprobieren, wie sollte er auch zwei ausprobieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. Mai 2008)

Winddancer schrieb:


> 1.EIN Char muss 80 sein
> 2.dann Questreihe
> 3.ob der DN 55 oder 65 erstellt wird ist noch nicht klar
> 4.die Stufe des "schnellevlns"wird von 20-60 auf 20-70 angehoben
> ...


1. Falsch - man muss einen Char auf 55 haben
2. Falsch - Questreihe muss man nicht machen
3. Falsch - der Todesritter startet auf Level 55
4. Richtig
5. Richtig


----------



## Gailly (10. Mai 2008)

Gitbs noch ne andere Quelle ausser buffed, dass der DK heilen kann?


----------



## Sandru (10. Mai 2008)

ich finde man sollte den DK erst freigeschaltet bekommen wenn man einen Char auf 80 hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn dann ist das auch nicht so überfüllt in den 55er Regionen,weil ja bekanntlich nicht alle ihren main zum
selben zeitpunkt auf 80 haben.
So wie es sein soll finde ich es einfach scheisse und eine kleine Questreihe wäre auch schön gewesen.
Für jeden mist musst man ruf farmen oder irgend etwas machen und für einen Helden einfach nichts,passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
Aber ich denke mal das ist der weg von Blizz und nach ein paar Wochen kann man  den DK einfach erstellen ohne Levelbegrenzung.




Ich bin dafür das Hero Marken nicht mehr bop sind!!

ende aus micky maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (10. Mai 2008)

der deathknight hat EINEN heal spell und keine skillung wird ihm zu nem healer machen lernt mal lesen er kann sich nur zwischen tank und dd / necromant entscheiden



> Death Knights
> 
> * All players with a level 55 character will be able to create one Death Knight per realm, per account. (Gamespy.com)
> * Blizzard's designers decided to start the class with a full complement of abilities right off the bat, figuring that any player that has advanced a character to level 55 would be able to learn to handle the new class with minimal difficulty. (Gamespy.com)
> ...


und dieser unglaubliche heal spell saugt ihm die kompletten runen weg also nix mit healer


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2008)

Nur mal so als Frage... liest denn wirklich kaum einer Posts, die länger als zwei Zeilen sind?


*gnar* Gut, machen wir es so: der Todesritter kann rein gar nichts einigermaßen gut und man erstellt ihn mit dem Level -12 (ja, MINUS!). So, alle Flames beendet?

Mann mann mann...




> Ich bin dafür das Hero Marken nicht mehr bop sind!!


Ich bin dafür, dass dein Hirn bop wird, damit du es nicht immer wieder verlierst...


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> Wie auf ihr auf der buffedseite nachlesen könnt, ist nun bekannt, dass der todesritter verfügbar sein wird wenn man mind. 1 lvl 55 char hat. er kostet nix und man braucht dazu keine q-reihe. es geht auch kein anderer char verloren, der dk kommt nur hinzu.


Das geht aber nur, wenn man nicht schon alle Slots voll hat. Es hies ja mal das man für den DK ein Char löschen muss wenn man alle 10 Plätze voll hat. Das kann man aus den Buffed-News nicht so hunderprozentig heraus lesen. Es gab jedenfalls mal ein Bluepost vor ein paar Monaten wo es hies, das man für den DK einen Slot frei haben muss.


----------



## poTTo (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich überspringe einfach mal die letzten 6 Seiten. Das Posting vom TE gefällt mir, werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal alle Statements dazu durchlesen, aber nun erstmal meine eigene Meinung dazu.

Also ich finds ja schon unter aller Kanone das uns Blizz  bis zum Addon ( evtl. Nov. 2008 ), lockere 6Monate verhungern lässt. Endgeil und vor allem ganz großes Kino. Dazu kommt noch das "wiedermal" Blizz beschlossen hat den Deathknight für jeden (sorry im Vorraus) der min. einen Char der Größe 55 (IMBAAAA) besitzt zugänglich macht. Keine (epische) Questreihe oder sonst etwas ab lvl80, um sich den DK zu verdienen. Nein jeder darf ihn haben. Also an dem Tag wo die News rauskam hat der DK sämtlichen Reiz für mich verloren. Ich darf dann in 6 Monaten aufs Knöpfchen drücken und so ne coole Pistensau gehört mir. 

Keine Ahnung was Blizz da vorhat, aber so langsam aber sicher freu ich mich immer mehr auf Warhammer-Online.

gruss
poTTo

p.s: wer anderer Meinung ist brauch meinen Text nicht zu quoten, danke "Blizz" xD

p.p.s: Diese tolle Heldenklasse ist für mich ab heute eine "Kiddieklasse", ich geh dann mal Lollis kaufen !


----------



## Scofield-junior (10. Mai 2008)

die frage war halt für blizz: wollen wir ganz einfach ne neue klasse einfügen ( genauso wie sie bei bc 2 neue völker gemacht haben, welche man auch nicht freischalten musste ) oder obs wirklich etwas besonderes werden soll, das nur für die intensiverspielenden zockers freigeschaltet werden soll ( zum beispiel soll man zuerst naxxramas durchhaben oda so was ). Sie haben sich aber fürs erste entschieden weil wie gesagt, jeder der ein addon kauft auch die möglichkeit haben soll den vollen inhalt zu geniessen.


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> die frage war halt für blizz: wollen wir ganz einfach ne neue klasse einfügen ( genauso wie sie bei bc 2 neue völker gemacht haben, welche man auch nicht freischalten musste ) oder obs wirklich etwas besonderes werden soll, das nur für die intensiverspielenden zockers freigeschaltet werden soll ( zum beispiel soll man zuerst naxxramas durchhaben oda so was ). Sie haben sich aber fürs erste entschieden weil wie gesagt, jeder der ein addon kauft auch die möglichkeit haben soll den vollen inhalt zu geniessen.


Falsch, falsch, falsch! Sie haben einen MITTELweg genommen, eine Kompromisslösung! Nicht jeder kann einen Todesritter anfangen, da er erst mit einem vorhanden Level 55 Char "freigeschaltet" werden muss. Wer zum Beispiel erst mit WotLK mit WoW anfängt, wird erst eine Zeit lang spielen müssen, um an den TR zu kommen.

Mönsch, macht doch eure Köpfe doch nicht so dermaßen dicht. -.-


----------



## Kakarott85 (10. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> p.s: wer anderer Meinung ist brauch meinen Text nicht zu quoten, danke "Blizz" xD
> 
> p.p.s: Diese tolle Heldenklasse ist für mich ab heute eine "Kiddieklasse", ich geh dann mal Lollis kaufen !


1. Ich Quote aber gerne ;-)
2. Es hat schon eine gewisse Komik, wenn jemand dessen einziger 70er ein Schurke ist von einer Kiddieklasse spricht, wo doch die meisten "kiddies" Schurken spielen ;-)


----------



## Littlelovely (10. Mai 2008)

/ironie an: Bob? kann man das essen? /ironie aus...


----------



## Scofield-junior (10. Mai 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Falsch, falsch, falsch! Sie haben einen MITTELweg genommen, eine Kompromisslösung! Nicht jeder kann einen Todesritter anfangen, da er erst mit einem vorhanden Level 55 Char "freigeschaltet" werden muss. Wer zum Beispiel erst mit WotLK mit WoW anfängt, wird erst eine Zeit lang spielen müssen, um an den TR zu kommen.
> 
> Mönsch, macht doch eure Köpfe doch nicht so dermaßen dicht. -.-



jah wollte das mit dem mittelweg auch noch in den post nehmen aber dann wär nur geflame gekommen von wegen es haben sowieso alle schon nen 55 char und blabla womit sie ja eigentlich auch recht haben


----------



## Murloc92 (10. Mai 2008)

ich finde es besser, dass man den Todesritter sofort hat (wenn man schon einen char über lvl55 hat)

weil sehen wir es doch mal so 
-die einen würden sie Questreihe viel zu leicht finden und würden wahrscheinlich sagen man hätte es schwerer  
 machen sollen 
-und die anderen werden es zu schwer finden und die Klasse niemals spielen können (oder erst sehr viel            
 später).

jetzt frage ich mal euch welcher der beiden typen wärst ihr der der meint es ist viel zu leicht für was so tolles oder der der die Questreihe zu schwer findet und sie nie machen wird (oder erst wenn alle anderen damit lange fertig sind)?

Außerdem könnte es ja auch sein das der Todesritter eine echt langweilge Klasse wird oder warum sollte man eine laaaannnnggee Questreihe machen wenn man lieber Caster spielt und mit Krieger / Schurke gsr nicht klar kommt.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (10. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es sehr schade das Blizzard den Todesritter fast verschenkt.
Ich habe mir eine ellenlange Questreihe vorgestellt, die auch nur für den Highend-Content abschliessbar wäre.
Selbst wenn ich mir dann nie einen Todesritter holen könnte, wäre es mir lieber als das ich 
einer Gruppe _Helden_, bestehend aus Déâthkîllà und Tòdercritter, in Goldhain beim duellieren begegne.


----------



## Koltharius (10. Mai 2008)

Meine Meinung:

Vorquest die durch ganz Nordend geht von 70-80 und die Geschichte erklärt, aber für jeden Spieler leicht zu bewältigen sein sollte.
Dann sollte man den DK erst spielen dürfen...
Was Blizz jetzt macht ist einfach nur Murks.


----------



## Mace (10. Mai 2008)

mal schauen ob der todesritter ein rp feeling mit sich bringt..


----------



## unforgotten (10. Mai 2008)

ich verstehe das gejammer nicht... was ist schon stufe 55?? erspart dem geübten twinken nur das blinde abgrasen von mobs und x-mal erledigten quests. 
viel wichtiger ist mir das die quests für den dk nicht nur aus "kill mal 3 würmer und 4 schnecken" bestehen


----------



## poTTo (11. Mai 2008)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> 1. Ich Quote aber gerne ;-)
> 2. Es hat schon eine gewisse Komik, wenn jemand dessen einziger 70er ein Schurke ist von einer Kiddieklasse spricht, wo doch die meisten "kiddies" Schurken spielen ;-)



zu 1. Du scheints ja ein richtiger Quotkomiker zu sein, lass mich raten Bj. 1985
zu 2. beweist du einigen das Du keine wirklich Ahnung von WOW hast.

Zusatz zu Dir : Ich denke mal du spielst bei der Allianz, ...moment... stimmt ich habe recht, ein Blick ins Profil reichte mir. Ach ja da hab ich auch mal gespielt, 70er Schammi und 70er WL, so nun is klar oder *winkewinke*

Und ich finds immernoch unerhört was sich Blizz da einfallen lässt den DK per "Push da Button" freizugeben. 

In diesem Sinne, gruss...
...ein Schurke (mit rosa Lollis im Mund) xD


----------



## maniac-kun (11. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Und ich finds immernoch unerhört was sich Blizz da einfallen lässt den DK per "Push da Button" freizugeben.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, gruss...
> ...ein Schurke (mit rosa Lollis im Mund) xD


ja einfach unerhört jemanden der 40€ für das addon bezahlt hat einfach eines der schlüsselfeatures des addons einfach so zu geben ohne das er arthas im 25er raid getötet hat
und warum es ne kiddieklasse sein soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> ja einfach unerhört jemanden der 40€ für das addon bezahlt hat einfach eines der schlüsselfeatures des addons einfach so zu geben *ohne das er arthas im 25er raid getötet hat*



Dadurch würde die Anzahl der DK, aber drastisch sinken und die _Helden_klasse hätte ihren Namen 
verdient...

Ich träumte einst von einer Welt in der es noch Leute gab, die wirklich etwas besonderes waren und zu 
denen man noch sagen konnte: Wow, er ist ein Held", ohne gleich von 10k Whinethreads überschwemmt zu 
werden.


----------



## Badumsaen (11. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es auch schlecht gelöst. Wenn er ab nen 70ger oder 80ger zugänglich wär, ok. Aber 55ger? Was is den dass bitte für n blödes lvl für die freischaltung? Und dass Argument, dass die leute die erst mit wotlk anfangen es dann leichter haben is auch dämlich. Muss man ja trotzdem erst einen char von 0 auf 55 lvln.


----------



## Fiede (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe gehofft das der Todesritter was besonderes wird ! Also ab st 80 und lange q-reihe .Schade

hatte mich schon gefreut.


Gruss Fiede


----------



## Melih (11. Mai 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> find ich gut
> 
> -close-
> 
> ...



drück doch einfahc denn report buton wie tikume schon gesagt hat .... wir haben den report button erfolgreich an simpansen ausprobiert aber wir arbeiten eine version für die buffed user

btw 

am anfang werden wirl viele totesritter sehern aber später is es dann wieder normal


----------



## Sorrow89 (11. Mai 2008)

Mann mann mann...
Ich bin dafür, dass dein Hirn bop wird, damit du es nicht immer wieder verlierst...
[/quote]


hauste rein, n1 ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. ich find todesritter ab 55 gut, so kann man sich fürhzeitig nen reroll überlegen , aber nur mal so ne frage.. weiss eig. wer im was fürn eq. man mit dem startet Oô?


----------



## maniac-kun (11. Mai 2008)

Sorrow89 schrieb:


> btw. ich find todesritter ab 55 gut, so kann man sich fürhzeitig nen reroll überlegen , aber nur mal so ne frage.. weiss eig. wer im was fürn eq. man mit dem startet Oô?


da er platte trägt schätz ich mal der wird ne platte rüstung lvl 55 haben ein 40er mount (ab 60 dann die mount q) ein 55er schwert und qualimässig grün/blau
und eventuell wird er inscription als beruf haben mit dem passenden nebenjob


----------



## Preform (11. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen?



Das gleiche kannste über die anderen Hybridklassen auch sagen. Ein Pala/Dudu kann sowohl heilen, als auch tanken, als auch dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daerodior (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht so genau auf der einen Seite würde ich gerne direkt mal den Todesritter ausprobieren auf der anderen aber auch erstmal mit meinem Char 80 werden und Northend durchreisen. Ich denke ich werde mir mal direkt einen machen aber den so als Twink betrachten und meinem Krieger das Level vorrecht lassen.

By The Way 
Layen@Tirion EU


----------



## Zarox (11. Mai 2008)

Einige hier scheinen das Interview nur Teilweise, bis gar nicht verfolgt zu haben?

Man benötigt mindestens einen Char auf Stufe 55, um (per Klick) einen Todesritter zu bekommen, DANN hat man in der Charakterauswahl die möglichkeit sich einen zu erstellen, der auf Stufe 1 beginnt!


----------



## Magazad (11. Mai 2008)

Hm ab 55 und dann einfach so naja einerseits gut weil dann kann wirklich jeder mal den ausprobieren andererseits ein bischen zu einfach aber was solls ich werde ihn mir erstellen und mal eine blick drauf werfen...aber dann mit meinem main erstmal auf 80 lvl mir egal wie sehr der Ritter einstaubt...Northend selber ist da doch viel interessanter vorallem da sie dieses raid system umbaun 10/25 normal und heroic wenn man es so sieht ich finds gut und freu mich auf die kalte gegend.


----------



## Daromi (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich fand die Idee mit der epischen Questreihe , wenn ich die Pläne jetzt höre, plötzlich ganz vernünftig...
Wie schon gesagt wurde, das ist eine Heldenklasse, das sollte etwas besonderes sein...
So raubt Blizzard den ganzen (Konkurrenz-)Spaß!


----------



## deathmagier (11. Mai 2008)

Zarox schrieb:


> Einige hier scheinen das Interview nur Teilweise, bis gar nicht verfolgt zu haben?
> 
> Man benötigt mindestens einen Char auf Stufe 55, um (per Klick) einen Todesritter zu bekommen, DANN hat man in der Charakterauswahl die möglichkeit sich einen zu erstellen, der auf Stufe 1 beginnt!



zitat:
Eine weitere Hürde soll Stufe 55 sein. Schließlich müsst Ihr, um Euren Todesritter zu voller Macht zu verhelfen, erst 25 Stufen weit leveln 

also für mich heisst das soviel wie man beginnt mit stufe 55 kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## mofsens (11. Mai 2008)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> Dadurch würde die Anzahl der DK, aber drastisch sinken und die _Helden_klasse hätte ihren Namen
> verdient...
> 
> Ich träumte einst von einer Welt in der es noch Leute gab, die wirklich etwas besonderes waren und zu
> ...




wenn du dir deine helden in wow aussuchst oder leute so geil findest die "pro nerden" dann kann man dir glaub nichmehr helfen, da is der totale realitaetsverlust schon zu weit vorangeschritten....


----------



## saphyroth (11. Mai 2008)

flame flame flame mimimi nerf deathknight
so damit hab ich das durchschnittsniveau erreicht.

Ich denke ned das es eine lange anhaltene dk flut geben wird...die pendelt sich nach 1 monat oder so sicher ein, da nicht jedem der dk gefällt.

gut er kann heilen dmgdealen und tanken aber das kann ein paladin/dudu in der theorie auch sind deshalb nur palas/druiden überall?  *nachschau* omg das sind sie wirklich! *aufwach*

ich für meinen teil finde das halbwegs gut so auch wenn ich gehofft hatte mir durch den dk einen hordechar leicht gemacht erstellen zu können^^ aber is halt anderer server (arsch pvp server wieso waren meine kumpels nur dort)
ab lvl 55 passts ja auch, das genügt vollkommen. lvl 1 wär unnötig was wäre dann das besondere? und " oh ich bin von arthas entkommen jetzt muss er sich seiner top elite selbst stellen...oh nein ein gnoll! *flieh*" wirkt ned so passend. storymäßig hat der dk da seine ausbildung ja schon hinter sich also fnde ich lvl 55 nicht zu hoch und nicht zu niedrig...ganz ehrlich.
UND bitte! lest erstmal den artikel und VERSTEHT ihn bevor ihr hier blödsinn posted oO


----------



## White-Frost (11. Mai 2008)

Also mir gefällts ganz ehrlich^^ Vielleicht gehen so die Jäger anzahlen mal runter und diese Spieler die denken Jäger spielen sich von allein gehen zu den Rittern über ich sehs jetz schon Jäger können endlich ihren Ruf aufbaun und die Todesritter werden den von anfang an verlieren *träum*


----------



## TommyPV (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


Scofield-junior schrieb:


> .....todesritter......   ......dks......


Typisch WoW, können sich einfach nicht auf eine Sprache einigen !
Eben war er noch in Eisenschmiede, mitmal ist er in Ironforge !
Eben will er noch nach TM nun mitmal nach DM !
Ich sag dazu eines, mach DAS mal aufm Englichsprachigen Server, und du wirst gesteinigt !
Vorallem seit ihr auf selbigen besser aufgehoben wenn ihr meint Eng sprechen zu müssen!
Antworten dazu zwecklos, les ich eh nicht ! Kommt eh nur Eng weltsprache rababerdummsülz !
Wenn ihr EngClient spielt ist das euer prob !

zum Todesritter, denke auch das die meisten, so wie ich auch, nicht den TODESRITTER 
spielen  werden, sonder lvl80 und neues Gebiet/Items anstreben !

mfg


----------



## Mayroi (11. Mai 2008)

Ich brauch nen Tank ich brauch nen Healer ich brauch ein DD... Mach ich mir 3 Todesritter anstatt nen Priester Krieger und Beispielsweise nen Wl von 1 Hochzuspielen.... Ja ist ja auch viel anstrengender für Faule Leute also
Und Questreihe hin oda her. Damit kann er ja dann auch toll schnell Lvln^^ 

Ab LVL eins ist auch bisschen blöde und mit seinem Main ne Questreihe machen und abgeben auch...

Wie ihr seht es hat alles Vor und Nachteile^^


----------



## Mongowombat (11. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!



Wheres the problem? Hybridklassen gibt es doch schon, bestes Beispiel der Druide, dieser kann theoretisch auch alles, heilen, tanken, dd sogar als Melee oder Range. Also ist das Argument "Der Todersitter ist imba weil es alles kann" ein sehr schlechtes. Ausserdem kann er nach neuesten Infos garnicht Heilen.

Todesritter ab 55? Ist doch cool, so fällt all das lästige Leveln druch die alte Welt weg und den Noobanteil der Spieler wird dies ganz sicher nicht ehöhen der wird genau so hoch wie bei jeder anderen Klasse auch sein.
Klar in den ersten Wochen werden sehr viele Todesritter rumrennen, na und? War doch damals nach BC mit den Schamanen und Paladinen nicht anders, aber wir seitdem einen Überflutung dieser Klassen? Ich denke nicht, wenn ich mich so in Shattrath umsehe, eher einen Mangel fähiger Spieler dieser Klassen. So ist es jedenfalls auf Blackrock.
Blizzarf wird schon genau wissen, was sie tun und Unnütz wird aufgrund des Todesritters keine Klasse werden, ganz sicher.


----------



## Caidy (11. Mai 2008)

also ich hab da ja was ganz anderes gelesen.. ö.Ö



man muss eine q reihe mit lvl 80 beginnen um sich den todesritter freizuschalten, dieser wird dann schon stufe 50 oder 55 (weiß das nicht mehr genau) haben damit man nicht nochmal alles von vorn machen muss.


(sry falls das schon jemand geschrieben hat, war zu faul x seiten zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mahni (11. Mai 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> es ist eine heldenklasse weil sie direkt bei stufe 55 anfängt und dieses ewige geweine weil leute irgendetwas machen können was viel elitärer sein sollte... es nützt nichts viel geld in neuen content zu stecken wenn ihn kein mensch je sehen wird und das hat auch blizzard begriffen bis auf die ganzen pro gamer
> und es gibt sehr wohl eine questreihe aber diese startet erst wenn man den todesritter erstellt hat damit er sich von der kontrolle der geisel löst




sign man muss auch bisschen über den Telerrand hinauskucken und nicht immer Blizzard zuflamen, denn wie schon in den Kommentaren zu den neuesten News zu Woltk zu sehen ist, wird das Addon wirklich an allen Ecken und Enden ausgefeilt und wird uns ein richtig großes Fest bieten. Aber zurück zum Todesritter: Was meint ihr warum sie die Vorqs für BT und Hyal rausgenommen haben?! Damit jeder noch in den nächsten 4-6 Monaten diese Inis zumindest sehen könnte und dass nicht wieder nur anfang t5 gesehen wurde und nur 20% den rest vom Fest. Natürlich find ich es auch nicht okay das alles etwas leichter gemacht wird, das raubt wirklich das Spezielle am "Gut-Sein", aber ich denke man bewertet das alles etwas über , nach 3 Jahren wow denkt jeder nur noch Epic, und sieht nicht mehr über den Rand hinaus.
Denn das ist ja noch wie vor ein Game, das man zuockt weil es Spaß macht (ursprünglich wegen der vielen Pve-Elemente ) in den Gebieten rumzureisen , was zu erkunden etc... 

Natürlich ist es auch wiederrum gut das sich das spiel in Richtung Item-Geilheit entwickelt hat, was hätte man sonst die ganze zeit auf 60 und 70 getan?! Dennoch finde ich solltet ihr bedenken , dass man sein "Profil" nicht aus den geschafften Hardcore-Inis ziehen sollte sondern das ganze etwas lockerer sehen sollte und den "non-Pro-Gamern" auch Ihre Chance geben.. Ich meine hallo.. das Spiel soll spaß machen und keinen zwingen Gut zu sein um die Hardcore-Inis zu sehen. Ich selbst raide zurzeit SSC, FDS und teilweise Bt. Ich finde es okay wenn sogennante Casuals auch auf Ihre Kosten kommen, denn was jeder dabei vergisst: Diese Casuals müssen dann auch Zeit investieren um die großen Inis noch zu sehen, was den Pro-Gamern ja wiederrum Zeit bringt evtl noch Sunwell zu sehen. 

Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise. Und so verhält es sich auch mit dem Todesritter: Macht Blizz eine quälend lange Questreihe, können Ihn erstens nicht soviele spielen (Beispiel: Epic Flugmount: Wieviele Leute in % hatten ein Flugmount bevor patch 2.4 kam?!, bedenkt das mal). Von daher find ich das schon okay, aber was man vielleicht machen könnte; wäre eine kurze Questreihe jeweils mit lvl 60, und 70.. damit man ihn überhaupt weiterzocken kann.. Naja .. Wie sie es auch machen.. vergesst nie das Blizzard aus ihren Fehlern gelernt hat , ich sage nur Pre BC. Die meisten hörten auf zu raiden, es gab keine hero -inis, es gab keine items per marken etc pp. All diese Dinge tragen JETZT dazu bei dass viele Spieler immernoch am Ball bleiben. Es wäre also konträr zu Ihrer "neuen" Philophisie , den Todesritter durch erschwerende Quests quasi "unerreichbar" zu gestalten.

Lieber Gruß


----------



## Mongowombat (11. Mai 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen Tank ich brauch nen Healer ich brauch ein DD... Mach ich mir 3 Todesritter anstatt nen Priester Krieger und Beispielsweise nen Wl von 1 Hochzuspielen.... Ja ist ja auch viel anstrengender für Faule Leute also
> Und Questreihe hin oda her. Damit kann er ja dann auch toll schnell Lvln^^
> 
> Ab LVL eins ist auch bisschen blöde und mit seinem Main ne Questreihe machen und abgeben auch...
> ...


Man kann nur einen Todesritter pro Server und pro Account haben, leider ein Trugschluß.


----------



## maniac-kun (11. Mai 2008)

um es noch einmal zu sagen für die leute die den thread nicht lesen der DK IST KEIN HEILER er hat EINEN heal spell und der verbraucht ALLE RUNEN und heilt nur 900 hp und es gibt keine heal skillung für ihn!



Zarox schrieb:


> Einige hier scheinen das Interview nur Teilweise, bis gar nicht verfolgt zu haben?
> 
> Man benötigt mindestens einen Char auf Stufe 55, um (per Klick) einen Todesritter zu bekommen, DANN hat man in der Charakterauswahl die möglichkeit sich einen zu erstellen, der auf Stufe 1 beginnt!



gefährliches halbwissen les das interview auf english man fängt auf 55 an als dk

neue infos von mmo-champion



> Death Knights
> 
> * Changing runes won't be as prohibitive as talent speccing or anything like that, but at the same time, it won't be so fluid so that you're doing it between fights. We're going to hit some sweet spot between those two. (Source)
> * Death Knights aren't restricted to swords, they can also uses maces and axes and dual-wield their 1-hand version. Obviously, they can't use a shield. (Source)
> ...


östliche pestländer startet man also -> level 55


----------



## NarYethz (11. Mai 2008)

gut, dass er ab 55 ist, so gibt es die chance für jeden rasch nen dk zu haben, was natürlich auch nachteile mit sich bringt ist dass er ohne q-reihe freigeschaltet ist, da jeder gimp sich einen erstellen kann, der nen high-char hat.. sprich man wird wieder nur gilden/fl-intern insen laufen können ohne an der ersten mobgrp zu scheitern -.-
mfg euer learic


----------



## Forentroll (11. Mai 2008)

lol ihr seid alles spinner

nur weil der DK schon ab 55 zu haben ist, heult ihr rum
das sind immerhin noch 25 level bis 80 und allein deswegen werd ich mir erstmal keinen holen, höchstens als twink
heult ihr eigentlich auch rum wenn sich jemand im startgebiet nen neuen char erstellt ?

ihr freaks


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube der DK wird ein Krüppel-Hybride 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (11. Mai 2008)

so mal meine meinung hierzu ablassen:

finde es auf der einen seite gut (vor allem da es ja ein DK-Questreihe gibt, die das vorhandensein eben des DK erklärt, die man aber nicht machen muss - laut buffedcast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf der anderen seite ist es schon dumm, das es die dann zu haufen geben wird, weil jeder wenn er seinen main auf 80 hat einen machen wird (oder zumindest 90%) aber das gibt sich auch nach einiger zeit (siehe paladine/schamis)

interessant finde ich die DK art des wiederbelebens...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (freue mich schon darauf) und das der DK mit seinen fähigkeiten heilen und dmg machen kann (zumindest mit dem deathcoil den wir aus WC3 kennen - wieder laut buffed cast) ich hoffe das bauen die so aus, das man wirklich mal nen chara hat der genausogut heilt wie er schaden macht ohne umskillen etc. zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freuen tu ich mich auch drauf, mal einen finsteren gesellen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Dark-Lord (11. Mai 2008)

ich werde da auch erstmal mein main auf 80ig bringen, is das gelegt, hat sich das mit den dk sicherlich eingestellt, und man kann in ruhe leveln.
ich bin auch dafür, lieber eine epische questreihe, also jeder depp den zu bekommen lassen, können se doch gleich z.b. das epische reittier auf 5g verbilligen, oda den jeden als fertigkeit kaufen lassen für nen paar gold, dann hat das auch jeder


----------



## teroa (11. Mai 2008)

naja teils teils ich finds ok wenn man mindestens 1 x55 haben muss aber das sie die ganze questreihe zum freispielen weggemacht haben find ich zum kotzen...das jeder boon damit rumrennen tut


----------



## fabdiem (11. Mai 2008)

ich finds total scheisse das blizz das ohne q reihe macht

hatte mich schon so drauf gefreut

jetz kann jedes ********* nen todesritter haben

toll blizzard!


----------



## Âlidâri (11. Mai 2008)

Immerhin, man braucht nen Char 55+, also muss man erstmal den machen, ein Anfänger wird keinen dk haben bis sein main mind. lvl 55 ist.
Und er kann nicht alles was man beim raiden braucht, kann er versklaven/verbannen/sheepen/knüppeln/stealth/ so viel dmg wie zB. ein Hexer austeilen? ich bezweifle dass er so enorm viel Schaden macht oder dass er den super-cc bzw. aoe hat. Also braucht man noch die anderen Klassen, oder hat jemand hier schonmal nen kara raid mit 10 Palas / Druiden gesehen?


----------



## Vatenkeist (11. Mai 2008)

als resto druiden spieler mit mondkinambitionen klingt der DK wie ein traum - wenn ich wirklich heilen kann wie ein dudu und dmg mäßig bouncen kann wie mondkin - und das in einer person/skillung dann habe ich einen neuen lieblingsTWINK gefunden.
erstma wird der main lvl 80 und in den raid/inipausen wird der DK getwinked.
die bg s vor 70 müssen da lustig aussehen - lauter dk s auf beiden seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das jede rasse nen DK haben kann stört mich sehr, das passt garnicht zu n811 oder Tauren/Gnom/Orks/Trollen/ - nur menschen blutelfen untote und evtl...zwerge sollten DK sein können


----------



## theriggiboy (11. Mai 2008)

ich werde auf jeden meinem main treu bleiben!^^


----------



## Laxera (11. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Klassen, oder hat jemand hier schonmal nen kara raid mit 10 Palas / Druiden gesehen?



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest hat ein freund von mir mal bei sowas mit gemacht (pala raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das geht sogar recht gut aber verschiedene klassen bringen es schon wegen CC etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (deshalb hat mal ja div. klassen, damit man mischen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg LAX
ps: ach ja pauschalier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (meine das damit das es nicht zu diversen rassen past DK zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn jede rasse hat schwarze schafe - siehe dazu ILIDAN STORMRAGE oder ARTHAS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 d.h. alle haben es insich DK zu werden)


----------



## Tännrich (11. Mai 2008)

Ich werde auch meinen Main treu bleiben =)

Ich finds immer wieder lustig wie sich alle aufregen xD

"Jeder kann Item X haben" ... "Ich wechsel zu WAR" aber gleichzeitig wollen andere zu WAR wechseln weils nicht so Itemlastig sein soll... öhm... könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden... 

Aber diese Jammerlappen wird es immer geben...
Jetzt regen sie sich über Wow auf und wenn sie ein anderes Spiel zocken jammern die da genauso...
Man kann halt nie allen, alles recht machen...


----------



## zificult (11. Mai 2008)

Ich finde eigentlich, dass es so richtig herbe schwer sein sollte einen DK zu bekommen, da ich finde eine Heldenklasse sollte etwas besonderes sein, mit der nicht jeder Gimp rumjuckeln kann.
Ich finde man sollte den High End Content mindestens Clear haben um dann ein DK pro Gilde AUF STUFE1 erstellen zu können.


----------



## Thunderwolf (11. Mai 2008)

Ich find es zum Teil gut aber zum anderen Teil auch wieder nicht diese freischaltung.Das man ein wenig für den DK arbeiten mus hätte ich mir schon gewünscht.Aber wir kennen ja alle Blizzard und das heist das die alles und jedes in dem Game und für das Game jeder Zeit ändern können.Tja Fazit:Lassen wir uns Überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (11. Mai 2008)

Thant schrieb:


> ich find es scheiße. es sollte viel mehr arbeit bedeuten eine HELDENklasse zu bekommen. was lichtblicke gibt das es ja hieß das der Todesritter viel schwerer zu spielen sein aufgrund dieses Runensystems für die fertigkeiten. finde es aber trotzdem nicht richtig das jeder 0815 spieler zugriff auf die heldenklasse bekommt. das raubt der klasse das spezielle.




Es kauft sich auch JEDER das Spiel und somit sollte auch JEDER den Zugriff auf die Heldenklasse haben!
Zudem werden es viele einfach sein lassen, weil sie es mit dem Runensystem nicht hinbekommen werden.


@Thread

Ich finde es gut, dass man gleich am Anfang nen Todesritter machen kann. Denn ich bin einer, der gerne mit dem Todesritter raiden und nicht erst einen anderen Charakter auf 80 spielen möchte.

So verliert man nicht lange den Anschluss an die, die keinen Todesritter zu ihrem Main machen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist alles gut so wie Blizzard es jetzt macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (11. Mai 2008)

ich werede erstmal in aller ruhe meinen Hexer und Priester auf 80 bringen...danach sehe ich weiter


----------



## Sniffty (11. Mai 2008)

Moin,


nachdem ich die 8 Seiten hier gelesen habe,dachte ich mir:"Hey,warum nicht...?!"

Wenn jede Rasse ein DK werden kann,also auch Gnome,hab ich vllt endlich mal die Chance,als Gnom zu heilen ^^ (Das wurde ja leider von Blizz irgendwie "vergessen"^^)...

Werde 2 meiner Chars auf jeden Fall erstmal auf 80 bringen (Tank,DDler,Heilerrotation in unserer kleinen Gilde ^^)...und dann mal schauen was der DK so kann :-)


So long,

Sniffty

(Achja,ich spiele Gnome aus Überzeugung,somit kommt ne andere Rasse schon mal gar nicht in die Tüte :-)   )


----------



## Phobius (11. Mai 2008)

Ich halte mich da an die Meinung der Blizzard Leute.

Es werden viel DKs rumlaufen, wiederum wird sich das, wie auch beim Ally-Shami oder beim Horden-Pala mit der Zeit legen.

Und die nächste Sache ist ja dass man sich entscheiden muss ob man erst seine(n) Main(s) auf 80 spielt oder nen DK anfängt.
Man kann zwar beides auch paralell machen aber da is dann die Frage in wie weit man noch mit der Gilde mit halten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich bin mir noch net sicher ob ich erst nen DK an spiele (twinke doch so gerne ^^) oder ob ich nen andern Char auf 80 bring. Aber das wird sich dann ja ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich schade an dem geplanten System finde ist dass man den DK sofort spielen kann.
Aber immerhin wird die Questreihe als additional Quest angeboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde die Q-Reihe auch sicher spielen da ich die von Chris Metzten gebastelten Storys einfach nur klasse finde ^^


----------



## Ali Hunter (11. Mai 2008)

omg leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann nicht neuen char erstellen und dann hat man ein todesritter man muss selber ein char shcon über 55 haben zb sagen wir mal ein priester, dann macht man diese pre q für den todesritter und dann ist der priester ein todesritter...naya ich selber weiß nicht mal ob ich bis woltk noch spielen werde weil mir das spiel einfach zu langweilig geworden ist !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (11. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> ich finds total scheisse das blizz das ohne q reihe macht
> 
> hatte mich schon so drauf gefreut
> 
> ...



http://wow.buffed.de/features/2655/todesritter-ab-stufe-55

"Es bedarf keiner Quest(-Reihe) und keines Goldbetrages, um den Todesritter freizuschalten."

"Es wird auch eine Quest-Reihe geben, die Euch die Hintergrundgeschichte des Todesritters näher bringt und erklärt, wie man erst zu Arthas und wieder von ihm ablässt."

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... Es wird eine Questreihe geben die man machen KANN aber nicht MUSS!

Und auch für dich gilt: Jeder der sich das Spiel kauft, hat das recht auf den Todesritter.


----------



## Sheed (11. Mai 2008)

Ali schrieb:


> omg leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




"Euer normaler Charakter wird durch den Todesritter nicht ersetzt oder gelöscht. Der Todesritter kommt einfach hinzu."

Wer lesen kann...


----------



## walker20 (11. Mai 2008)

Ich finds auch voll scheiße, dass es keine Questreihe vorher gibt. Da kann ja jetzt jeder b00N nen Toderritter machen und nicht nur Arbeitslose, Studenten, Hausfrauen oder Leute ohne Sozialleben!!!!!11elf

Ich will lieber FARMEN(tm)! FARMEN FTW! Farmen bis zum umfallen und ein riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesiges money sink, damit auch mindestens 20.000 Gold investiert werden müssen, um den Todesritter zu kriegen.

Man sollte möglichst schwachsinnige Items irgendwo an der einen Arschbacke der Welt von nem NPC hinter 80er Elite-Mobs kaufen müssen und die durch die ganze Welt bis an die andere Arschbacke schleppen müssen, am besten noch mit Zeitlimit und Jump'n'Run-Einlagen und ohne das Mount benutzen zu dürfen.

Zusätzlich dazu natürlich das obligatorische Questitems farmen, denn Zeugs für 20.000 Gold kaufen zu müssen ist noch nicht PRO genug!!!11elf
Farme 10 Millionen Speichelproben von Untoten, um dir ein Bad einlassen zu können, dass mit 5 Millionen Tropfen von Saft aus Fledermauszehennägeln angerührt, dich, nachdem du nochmal ne extra Lebensversicherung für 5.000 Gold abschließen musst, VIELLEICHT zu nem Todesritter macht, den man dann auch noch von Lvl1 ab den ganzen wirklich unglaublich neuen, interessanten und noch überhaupt nicht total bis auf die Knochen ausgelutschten Weg bis Lvl70 ziehen darf.
PRO GAMING FTW!

So, und damit sich nicht jemand verletzt fühlt: das war meine Meinung, mit ordentlich Ironie versetzt und hoffnungslos überspitzt dargestellt. Flames dürft ihr behalten und euren Grill bei dem schönen Wetter damit anstecken...

Ich freu mich auf den DK und hoffe, dass das Konzept gut und stimmig zu den anderen Klassen passt.
Eine Heldenklasse spielen zu dürfen, heißt nicht, dass Zugang dazu ebenfalls heldenhaft stumpfsinnig sein muss.


----------



## Yenwer (11. Mai 2008)

Keine Quest, ein 55er Char ... bekommt der dann auch gleich, noch Gutscheine für ein T4 oder wie. 
Heldenklasse heißt für mich, das ist was besonderes und nicht, ein 0815-ich-bekomms-in-den-Ar...-geschoben-Char. 
War ich bis zu dieser Meldung, noch gewillt WOW, mit dem AddOn, wieder ne Chance zu geben, hab ich jetzt definitiv, die Gewissheit, daß ich das nicht tun werde.


----------



## Mahni (11. Mai 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch voll scheiße, dass es keine Questreihe vorher gibt. Da kann ja jetzt jeder b00N nen Toderritter machen und nicht nur Arbeitslose, Studenten, Hausfrauen oder Leute ohne Sozialleben!!!!!11elf
> 
> Ich will lieber FARMEN(tm)! FARMEN FTW! Farmen bis zum umfallen und ein riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesiges money sink, damit auch mindestens 20.000 Gold investiert werden müssen, um den Todesritter zu kriegen.
> 
> ...




MUAHAHAH sign !! genialer post


----------



## Karuna (11. Mai 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch voll scheiße, dass es keine Questreihe vorher gibt. Da kann ja jetzt jeder b00N nen Toderritter machen und nicht nur Arbeitslose, Studenten, Hausfrauen oder Leute ohne Sozialleben!!!!!11elf
> ......eingekürzt der Übersicht halber....
> 
> Flames dürft ihr behalten und euren Grill bei dem schönen Wetter damit anstecken...



*gg* Danke - das trifft genau meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh dann mal ohne zu flamen meinen Grill anstecken - hab nämlich Hunger und die Sonne scheint viel zu schön zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (11. Mai 2008)

ich freu mich auf den ritter , bloß doof is das dann alle die 80sind die neuen todesritter in den 55-60 ländern ganken werden o0 ...


----------



## Blacksco (11. Mai 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür, dass man erstmal einen auf 80 haben muss und dann noch eine Questreihe die nicht umbedingt soooo lange geht, aber zumindest das man vllt eine neue 25er clear haben muss!



das wäre in meinen Augen absoluter schwachsinn, weil dann wieder nur die leutz die möglichkeit hätte den freizuspielen die auch in die raids kommen.

ich denke eine questreihe auf lvl 80 wäre wirklich eine gute lösung gewesen. das die welt von todesrittern überflutet wird glaube ich nicht. viele werden ihre mains erstmal hochspielen um in die neuen inis zu kommen. mit schami's auf ally-, und paladine auf hordenseite hat sich es ja auch eingependelt.


----------



## Tamagotchi (11. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe den 'Todesritter' einfach nicht!
Der Todesritter ist doch eine ganz normale Klasse oder irre ich mich? Warum dann erst ab 55?
Überall lese ich 'Heldenklasse'? Und was heißt das jetzt? Ist er jetz deswegen anders oder ist das nur eine 'sinnlose' Bezeichnung?

Ich persönlich spiele nur eine Klasse und das wird auch so bleiben denn ich bin zufrieden und möchte nicht wie die meisten anderen 10 Charaktere parallel spielen...dennoch werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das ich was verpasse wenn ich ihn nicht spiele und das der Todesritter mehr als 'nur eine neue Klasse'...

Bitte sag mir einer das es NUR eine neue Klasse ist...


----------



## Sheed (11. Mai 2008)

Tamagotchi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den 'Todesritter' einfach nicht!
> Der Todesritter ist doch eine ganz normale Klasse oder irre ich mich? Warum dann erst ab 55?
> Überall lese ich 'Heldenklasse'? Und was heißt das jetzt? Ist er jetz deswegen anders oder ist das nur eine 'sinnlose' Bezeichnung?
> 
> ...



Ja, es ist nur eine Klasse. Heldenklasse sagt nur aus, dass man auf Stufe 55 startet statt auf Stufe 1.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferago (11. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß das interessiert hier keinen aber auf Rp servern wird das unglaublich geil... xD

Imbaroxxor DK's mit imbaroxxor geschichten von wegen hätte beinahe arthas getötet etc etc. everywhere =)


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> Keine Quest, ein 55er Char ... bekommt der dann auch gleich, noch Gutscheine für ein T4 oder wie.
> Heldenklasse heißt für mich, das ist was besonderes und nicht, ein 0815-ich-bekomms-in-den-Ar...-geschoben-Char.
> War ich bis zu dieser Meldung, noch gewillt WOW, mit dem AddOn, wieder ne Chance zu geben, hab ich jetzt definitiv, die Gewissheit, daß ich das nicht tun werde.


----------



## Lucelia (11. Mai 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch voll scheiße, dass es keine Questreihe vorher gibt. Da kann ja jetzt jeder b00N nen Toderritter machen und nicht nur Arbeitslose, Studenten, Hausfrauen oder Leute ohne Sozialleben!!!!!11elf
> 
> Ich will lieber FARMEN(tm)! FARMEN FTW! Farmen bis zum umfallen und ein riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesiges money sink, damit auch mindestens 20.000 Gold investiert werden müssen, um den Todesritter zu kriegen.
> 
> ...





Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und /sign ^^
pro ist an dem char, wieviele möglichkeiten er gibt, wie man sich damit auseinandersetzen und ihn auf eine ganz frische Weise meistern kann... nich das "zomfg, viel geld + viel Zeit = Todesritter, und wat mach ich jetz damit"-prinzip... wer ihn mag, wird ihn spielen, wer ihn nicht mag macht halt mal einen aber lässts auch wieder sein.


----------



## kingkryzon (11. Mai 2008)

echt geil mein main is 56 dann halt ich mir meinen acc bis wotlk warm und starte dann durch^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (11. Mai 2008)

Tamagotchi schrieb:


> Bitte sag mir einer das es NUR eine neue Klasse ist...




JA IST ES! aber schami ist auch eine "HELDEN" klasse... den man spielt einen "helden"


----------



## BasiGorgo (11. Mai 2008)

omg ihr immer mit eurer "Heldenklasse"...
so imba wird er jetzt auch nich werden -.-
wäre scheiße gegenüber den anderen Klassen.
ich werde auch einen anfangen, 
aber nur um zu gucken ob er mir liegt.
Der DK ist wie Chillton sagte eine Art von Newbie-Erfahrung!!!
Das ist auch gut so ...
Das heißt man muss ihn anders spielen als die anderen Klassen.
Die ganzen Flamer die hier rumjammern
wegen der nich vorhandenen Schiewerigkeit den DK zu bekommen.
...an euch sieht man mal wieder wie die Leute es quasi herausfordern, dass WoW ein Suchtspiel wird/ist!!
Jeder soll doch Spaß an dem Spiel haben... oder nur die leute die 24/7 online sind?!
Ich bin froh, dass ich damals aus so einer Suchti-Gilde gekickt wurde...
Ich passte in den Raid sowohl vom Skill als auch vom Dmg rein, war oft dabei und immer vorbereitet etc. pp,
aber ich hab mich an wenig anderem als Raids mit der Gilde beteiligt..
deshalb musste ich gehn^^
Warum hab ich mich nicht mehr beteiligt??? 
Hmmm.. Freundin, wegegehn mit Freunden, Schule, Fußball und Partys :-O
Ich finde sowas wichtiger als WoW!!!111elf
Und das alles soll ich dafür aufgeben, um eine Klasse freizuschalten, 
bei der ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob ich Lust habe sie zu spielen?
Ich hab nen Mage angefangen und hab auf lvl 47 gemerkt dass er mir zu langweilig ist..
Auf lvl 55 starten heißt zum einen, dass man zB auch mal Skillungen ausprobieren kann etc 
und zum anderen, dass man weniger Zeit aufholen muss um 80 zu werden.
Eine gute Sache von Blizz.
Es wird wie bei den Schamis und Palas werden...
Irgendwann werden die die keinen Spaß dran haben mit den Chars aufhören zu leveln
und diejenigen, die ihre weiterleveln, aber nich spielen können,
werden auf kurz oder lang nirgendwo einen Raidplatz finden und PvP gimpen...
Die selbe Kritik gab es als Blizz beschloss Palas und Schamis für beie Fraktionen zugänglich zu machen..
Und ich für meinen Teil finde, dass Blizz dadurch das Spiel eindeutig verbessert hat!

LG
Basi/Chris

Edit: Vllt. ist die Q-Reihe am Anfang auch nicht nur Hintergrundgeschichte, 
sondern verlangt ein bisschen was an Skill und man bekommt damit am Ende von ihr einen wichtige DK Skill, wie das rezzen als Ghul o.ä.


----------



## Hansimglück (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, glaub nicht das der dk die imba klasse wird der in allem das beste ist. das wird ne art pala/Druiden mix glaub ich mit runensystem. Welche rüstungsart der hat hab auch noch kein plan glaub mal platte aber ka und vom benutzen her ist er so wie schurke/Druidenkatze bzw tankbär mit balken der entweder automatisch energie mit zeit regt oder durch zb getrofenen schaden aber ka. 

Glaub mal tank-krieger wird der auch mit 80 nicht ersetzen und auch andere heiler DDs  wird der net vom raidplatz verträngen aber glaub eher der ist ne weitere hyprid -klasse die dem raid irgend ne neue fähigkeit bringt die nützlich ist für inis bzw raids 70+

Jetzt noch was zu lvl und so 55 soll glaub darum sein das jeder einen testen kann auf seinem heimserver aber 55 auch das du net mal fix in 1 tag einen auf nem neuen server hast. 

Zum anderen solls wenn du schon lang wow machst nen kleiner bonus sein den blitz jedem gibt der soviel mühe in nen char gesteckt hat und 55 auch das leutz die kein bc haben einen mal testen können zum wiederbeleben ihres alten accounts.


----------



## Dentarius (11. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht warum ihr euch alle so aufregt!
Keiner weiß was diese Questreihe des Todesritters so von euch verlangt.
Wer weiß? Vielleicht ist sie auch eine große Herausforderung!
Wartet doch erstmal ab Leute.


----------



## Ghrodan (11. Mai 2008)

Die einzigen Fehler die Blizzard gemacht hat, war die neue Klasse "Heldenklasse" zu nennen und von Level 55 starten zu lassen. Hätten sie ganz einfach gesagt: Mit WotLK wird es eine neue Klasse geben, die man mittels einer Questreihe entweder auf Allianz- oder Hordenseite spielen kann, ganz normal von Level 1 an, dann würden diese ganzen Flames von wegen "Ich bin Imba und sollte als einziger mit einer neuen Klasse belohnt werden" weg bleiben und der einzige Punkt über den man sich aufregen würde, wäre, dass es zwei Monate lang zu 90% Todesritter geben würde. Das Spiel ist nunmal für 10 Millionen Menschen gemacht und nicht für 2 Gilden pro Server, die den kompletten Endcontent clear haben und so überheblich sind, als hätten sie was weltbewegendes geleistet. Also, freut euch, dass alle Spieler, auch die die "nur" aus Spaß spielen den gesamten neuen Content der Erweiterung entdecken dürfen.

MfG, Ghrodan (Casual Player)


----------



## Shac (11. Mai 2008)

Ist eigentlich einigen aufgefallen das der DK im grunde genommen eh ne ganz normale Klasse ist.Ok er mag das neue runensystem haben,er bekommt ne spezielle rüstung und man kann nur einen pro server erstellen aber letzten endes stirbt er genauso schnell wie jede andere klasse auch weil er einfach nur ne neue Klasse ist die genauso ausbalanciert ist wie der Rest. Deshalb wird wohl Blizz ihn einfach den Leuten geben anstatt das nur die Leute die die zeit in ne Questreihe stecken ihn bekommen.

Mit level 80 anfangen ist auch Unfug weil man ja mit dem Level schon en instanzentaugliches Equit braucht und mal davon abgesehen das man gar nix von dem Todesritter spieletechnisch hat weil er absolut nix hat und kann und dadurch die meisten schon frusitiert aufhören weil keiner Lust hat nen Level 80 char quer durch azeroth und die scherbenwelt zu jagen für farmen und co.

Die Lösung die Blizz momentan durchzieht ist doch am besten. Am Ende heult eh keiner mehr rum wenn er seinen DK auf Level 80 hat und es heisst ja auch nur Heldenklasse weil sie halt nur einmal pro server vorkommt und mit 55 anfängt und net weil sie imba ist.


MfG Shac


----------



## DarkSaph (11. Mai 2008)

Mal sehen, ob ich mir zuerst einen DK mach oder doch lieber meinen Schami auf 80 zieh. Ich denke aber, dass das erste überhaupt, was ich im AddOn machen werde, zum Friseur gehen sein wird. Dann gehts wahrscheinlich mit dem Schami nach Northrend und dann twink ich mir nen schönen DK.

Übrigens...welche Rasse wird euer DK haben, wenn ihr denn einen spielen werdet?`Also ich werde mir eine Nachtelfe machen.


----------



## Gothikor (11. Mai 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Übrigens...welche Rasse wird euer DK haben, wenn ihr denn einen spielen werdet?`Also ich werde mir eine Nachtelfe machen.



Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Bezüglich Rasse. Ich konnte noch nirgends entnehmen wie es mit der Rasse und dem Geschlecht aussieht.

Kann man sich den Level 55 mit jeder beliebigen Rasse erstellen, zB wenn man einen Tauren hat auch mit einem Blutelfen oder wenn man einen Nachtelf hat auch mit einem Mensch, gleiches gilt für Geschlecht ^^ kann man sowohl männlich als auch einen weiblichen erstellen, egal welche Rasse / Geschlecht man vorher auf den Server hatte?

Vielleicht weiss das wer, thx.

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Rainar93 (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab da dann noch mal eine Frage
Muss man auf dem server auf den man den anfängt mind 1 55 oder höher ham oder generel nur einen ?


----------



## 3r1k (11. Mai 2008)

soweit ich weiß auf dem server, sonst könnteste ja beliebig viele lvl 55 chars machen...


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Ich denk mal auf dem gleichen Server weil der Charakter wie es sich anhört, direkt in deine Charalsite reingemacht wird(ohne Serverentscheidung)


----------



## Farciminia (11. Mai 2008)

Ich finde das auch nicht so gut das mann den todesritter schon ab 55 haben kann und ohne quest reihe das ist voll behinder tnachher siehste nurnoch so welche rumlaufen


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

und wie sich das so anhört wäre z.b. ne Gruppe aus 5 Todesrittern für ne Instanze gar nicht so suboptimal. (3DD, 1 Tank, 1 Healer)


----------



## Exo1337 (12. Mai 2008)

> ich find es scheiße. es sollte viel mehr arbeit bedeuten eine HELDENklasse zu bekommen. was lichtblicke gibt das es ja hieß das der Todesritter viel schwerer zu spielen sein aufgrund dieses Runensystems für die fertigkeiten. finde es aber trotzdem nicht richtig das jeder 0815 spieler zugriff auf die heldenklasse bekommt. das raubt der klasse das spezielle.



/sign


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (12. Mai 2008)

die meisten leute werden schätze ich mal so denken wie ich un werden sich keinen spielen weil die outlands einfach zu behndert sin zum lvln un northrend genauso scheiße sein wird


----------



## maniac-kun (12. Mai 2008)

nocheinmal zurück zum begriff heldenklasse eine heldenklasse ist eine heldenklasse weil sie auf einem helden auf warcraft 3 basiert und ein einizgartiges spielsystem besitzt (runen) und ab lvl 55 startet statt auf level 1.
eine heldenklasse hat nicht mit einem besonders schwer zu bekommenen char zu tun nicht mit einer ellenlangen stupiden farm questreihe oder mit endgame raiden.. es ist einfach eine neue besondere klasse die nicht überpower imba oder sonstwas ist sondern sie passt zu den anderen klassen und ist nicht da irgendwas zu ersetzen sonder um das game zu ergänzen


----------



## DJ CJ (12. Mai 2008)

voller scheiß  instnt dk haben is assi  da gehört ne ordentliche  epische q reihe  dazu das man den haben kann mit 70 anfangen und abschluss q irg wo auf 80 wäre wenigstens anspruchsvoll  genauso die allgemeine  prees das die komplett abgeschafft werden totaler schwahsinn^^


----------



## Craigon (12. Mai 2008)

ich will eigentlich gar nich viel schreiben, nur eins:

da es, meiner meinung nach, sehr warscheinlich is das blizz auch mit dem dk werben wird, siehe netherdrache, wird ihn auch jeder ohne größere probleme haben können.

und ich finds auch gut so.


----------



## maniac-kun (12. Mai 2008)

Craigon schrieb:


> ich will eigentlich gar nich viel schreiben, nur eins:
> 
> da es, meiner meinung nach, sehr warscheinlich is das blizz auch mit dem dk werben wird, siehe netherdrache, wird ihn auch jeder ohne größere probleme haben können.
> 
> und ich finds auch gut so.


haben sie schon guck den ersten trailer ^^


----------



## Mahni (12. Mai 2008)

Craigon schrieb:


> ich will eigentlich gar nich viel schreiben, nur eins:
> 
> da es, meiner meinung nach, sehr warscheinlich is das blizz auch mit dem dk werben wird, siehe netherdrache, wird ihn auch jeder ohne größere probleme haben können.
> 
> und ich finds auch gut so.




Was die ganzen Leute hier vergessen ist doch folgendes: Eine Heldenklasse ist der DK deshalb, weil er einfach eine in Warcraft 3 war, das ganze Wow-szenario ist ja an warcarft angelehnt. Und der DK war eben eine Heldenklasse mit besonderen speziellen, außergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten, ganz einfach, ein mächtiger Zeitgenosse. Da blizz aber bereits sagte ihn nicht overpowerd zu machen sondern gleichstark wie andere Chars und da es aber einer "heldenklasse " bzw dem Todesritter gegenüber "unwürdig" wäre von 1 an zu fangen, lässt man ihn gleich von 55 starten. Denn ich nehme an das blizz dadurch vermeiden möchte einen langweiligen Nixkönner Todesritter mit lvl 1 starten zu müssen der zunächts noch nichts tolles kann.. dadurch wird auch der "Style" dieses Todesritters kaputt gemacht. Mein Gott , es gibt soviele viel wichtigere Dinge im Leben. Sich hocharbeiten, einen großen Freundeskreis haben, gemeinsam was erleben wollen (im RL!!) usw.. ich spiele auch seit 3 Jahren und raide zurzeit nicht grad wenig , aber man sollte wow nicht die ganze zeit als Lebensinhalt betrachten und so stark gegen diese Aussage den DK ab 55 los zu spielen ankämpfen. Es ist nur ein Spiel... Die Casuals werden ihren DK schon nciht so schnell hochspielen, und wer Skill hat und wer nicht , das sieht man dann auch recht flott denke ich. Also lasst doch den Leuten den Spaß einen DK ohne Vorqs anzufangen. Mein Gott ist halt so, ich hätte mir auch ne kleine Q-reihe gewünscht. Aber mein Gott das ist doch jetz egal... Ich war eben bei nem Kumpel mariokart Wii zocken über W-Lan. Wenn man den Kultcharakter, die Ironie und die Lockerheit des Games mal live sieht, sollte man sich villeicht etwas davon abschneiden und Wow nicht immer als ein "Profil-Gebendes" Spiel ansehen. Wie gesagt es ist nur ein Spiel..


----------



## Preform (12. Mai 2008)

TommyPV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Typisch WoW, können sich einfach nicht auf eine Sprache einigen !
> Eben war er noch in Eisenschmiede, mitmal ist er in Ironforge !
> ...



heul nich rum du zippe Oo


----------



## Fartalis (12. Mai 2008)

huhu 


 so ihr sagt es solle schwerer sein den dk zu bekommen man wen man net arbeitet und das game 16 stunden zock wie die meisten. das ist schon gut so weil nicht jeder ist süchtieg, WIE DIE SOGENATEN PRO GAMER (langzeiht arteitzloose auch genat) das ist meine meinung .
ich finde es gut wie es gemacht wird. will nicht jeder will seine gantze zeiht an das game verschwenden
UNd LEUTE das ist nur ein spiel basirent auf daten die der pc verarbeitet ne netvergessen


----------



## walker20 (12. Mai 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> [...]  und da es aber einer "heldenklasse " bzw dem Todesritter gegenüber "unwürdig" wäre von 1 an zu fangen, lässt man ihn gleich von 55 starten. Denn ich nehme an das blizz dadurch vermeiden möchte einen langweiligen Nixkönner Todesritter mit lvl 1 starten zu müssen der zunächts noch nichts tolles kann..


Nicht ganz richtig würde ich sagen. Ich bin *fest* davon überzeugt, dass der DK auf 55 startet, weil mit WotLK die alte Welt *noch leerer sein wird* (falls das überhaupt noch geht...) als nach BC und vor allem Instanzen quasi nicht machbar sein werden, weil alle WotLK sind - denn die Twinks werden dann auch auf Eis gelegt.

Außerdem ist die Qual, die Blizzard einem von 1 bis 55 "erspart" gar nicht wirklich erspart...nein, die kommt postwendend und mit ordentlich Schmackes richtig in die Fresse zurück, wenn man endlich lvl58 erreicht hat und eigentlich BC-Content erleben *könnte*. Ja, *könnte*...denn BC wird *total und vollkommen* leer sein und auch hier werden Instanzen kaum gehen. Es wird eine *Qual* den DK durch BC zu bringen, genauso wie es heute eine Qual ist in einer leeren alten Welt nen neuen Char auf 58 zu bringen.

Der Start auf Level 55 dient IMHO einzig und alleine dazu, den Spieler nicht total zu frusten und ihn erkennen zu lassen, dass Blizzard *selbst* mit jeder Erweiterung *jeglichen* vorangegangenen Content vollständig *nutzlos* macht und der Content nur nochdazu dient, wie aus einer Kuh Milch, die XP zu melken, um schnell und ohne größeren Aufwand WotLK zu kommen. Wen interessiert denn noch der ganze Inhalt in BC, wenn man eh weiß, dass man, sobald man WotLK betritt alle blauen Items an den NPC verticken kann, weil die erste dahergelaufene Questbelohnung sowieso besser ist. Da lohnt es kaum irgendwelchen Ruf zu farmen oder nach Drops in Instanzen zu jagen, ist ja eh alles neu und besser in WotLK.

Das mit der Heldenklasse und deshalb Startlevel 55 halte ich eher für ne schwache Ausrede, um eigene Fehler zu kaschieren und den Spieler nicht total gefrustet zurückzulassen.

Ich finde es bedauernswert, dass Blizzard ein Spiel mit so großem Potential geschaffen hat, soviel Mühe in den Content steckt, nur um dann den eigenen Content mit jedem neuen Addon null und nichtig werden zu lassen. Die beschleunigte Levelgeschwindigkeit in der alten Welt mit BC und in BC mit WotLK ist kein "Geschenk an den Spieler", um ihn schneller am neuen Content teilhaben zu lassen - das ist vielleicht ein erwünschter Nebeneffekt. Die Tatsache alleine, dass so etwas überhaupt *notwendig* ist, zeigt mir, dass es nichts anderes als ein hilfloser Versuch ist, den eigens angerührten Scheißhaufen als Schokotorte zu tarnen.

Ich hab selbst nen Krieger von 1 auf 58 in der alten Welt nach NC gezogen und es war eine Qual. Mein Beileid all jenen, die nach WotLK neu dazu kommen und erstmal 1 bis 70 spielen müssen, um *überhaupt sinnvoll an WoW teilnehmen zu können...arme Schweine*.

Insofern könnt ihr euch euer Rumgeheule nach einer imba, stumpfsinnigen, monatelangen pro gaming(tm) Questreihe mal sonstwohin stecken, danke.

Für Flames gilt selbiges wie gestern, behaltet sie und zündet euren Grill damit an oder macht euch selbst mal Feuer unterm Arsch...so wie ich, ich geh jetzt arbeiten. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Mindista (12. Mai 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst nen Krieger von 1 auf 58 in der alten Welt nach NC gezogen und es war eine Qual. Mein Beileid all jenen, die nach WotLK neu dazu kommen und erstmal 1 bis 70 spielen müssen, um *überhaupt sinnvoll an WoW teilnehmen zu können...arme Schweine*.



klingt recht pauschalisiert. ich habe nen priester undn schurken nach BC hochgespielt und die gebiete sind recht voll gewesen. es wird je nach server unterschiedlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das zu beginn von wotlk die startgebiete recht leer sein werden ist logisch, weil dann alle in den neuen gebieten unterwegs sein werden, aber auch das wird sich früher oder später wieder normalisieren.


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Mai 2008)

wenn wir ehrlich sind wird jeder von uns einen dk machen bleiben wir realistisch zumindest anspielen wird ihn jeder^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Mai 2008)

Level 55 ist zum wiederanfixen ehemaliger Spieler (10 Tage Testversion)


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2008)

Nein, ich werde keinen spielen.

Und zum Thema "mit 5 DKs in eine Instanz".... könnte man nach deiner Logik auch mit 5 Dudus oder mit 5 Palas, trotzdem würde etwas fehlen. Macht bloß nicht den Fehler und erwartet mit dem DK einen Übercharakter, der alles wegpwnt (ich glaub so schreibt man das heutzutage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ich glaube dann könntet ihr argh enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Saroi (12. Mai 2008)

Thant schrieb:


> ich find es scheiße. es sollte viel mehr arbeit bedeuten eine HELDENklasse zu bekommen. was lichtblicke gibt das es ja hieß das der Todesritter viel schwerer zu spielen sein aufgrund dieses Runensystems für die fertigkeiten. finde es aber trotzdem nicht richtig das jeder 0815 spieler zugriff auf die heldenklasse bekommt. das raubt der klasse das spezielle.



Das ist lustig, diese sogenannten 0815 Spieler, wie du sie nennst, zahlen genauso für das Spiel wie "pro's" und haben genauso das Recht, diese Klasse zu spielen.


----------



## Kakarott85 (12. Mai 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> ...denn BC wird *total und vollkommen* leer sein und auch hier werden Instanzen kaum gehen. Es wird eine *Qual* den DK durch BC zu bringen, genauso wie es heute eine Qual ist in einer leeren alten Welt nen neuen Char auf 58 zu bringen.


 Komisch, ich hatte weder in BC, noch in Azeroth irgentwelche Probleme bisher zu Leveln, sogar allleine ging das super! Hab zB mit meinem Hunter zwischen Verlies und Schattenlaby nicht eine Inze von Innen gesehen und bin trotzdem in 4 Wochen auf 70 gekommen O.o


----------



## derseppel (12. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Level 55 ist zum wiederanfixen ehemaliger Spieler (10 Tage Testversion)


 wie den ohne benötigten 55er


----------



## nrg (12. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen da auf den ersten 2 Seiten 50% mimimi, 30% flamen und 15 % Wiederholungen kamen. 

Fassen wir mal zusammen, er kommt mit 55 und hat eine blau/grüne Austattung, man kann ihn erstellen wenn man einen Char auf lvl 55 hat. Er kann vieles aber nicht wirklich richtig.

Es werden uns am Anfang tonnenweise Todesritter überfahren bis die ImbaRoXXoRkiddies merken dass er keinen pown all Button hat. es wird laufen wie mit Pala/Schami, entsprechende Klasse bei eigener Fraktion einsetzen, am Anfang von BC, jeder wollte einen haben und die meisten haben ihn ganz schnell wieder eingedost. Als die gemerkt haben dass man doch mehr als einen Knopf drücken muss um ihn spielen zu können wurde er ganz schnell als uncool, sprich zu kompliziert, eingestuft. Genau so wird es mit dem DK laufen, er wird durch sein Runensystem nicht ganz einfach zu spielen sein.

Ich persönlich finde es schade dass Blizz keine Questreihe erstellt um ihn freizuschalten, aber dem einen ist die Questreihe dann zu schwer, dem anderen zu einfach und beide maulen dann in den Foren rum. Ich freu mich auf die Questreihe des Todesritters die erzählt wie er sich von der Geißel lossagt und wieder zu seiner Fraktion zurückkehrt. Ich hoffe man kann ihn nicht weiterspielen ohne diese Reihe abgeschlossen zu haben. 

Ich würde jedem der sich aufregt anraten mal abzuwarten bis eine Closed Beta läuft und dann nochmal zu sehen wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## Mahni (12. Mai 2008)

walker20 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig würde ich sagen. Ich bin *fest* davon überzeugt, dass der DK auf 55 startet, weil mit WotLK die alte Welt *noch leerer sein wird* (falls das überhaupt noch geht...) als nach BC und vor allem Instanzen quasi nicht machbar sein werden, weil alle WotLK sind - denn die Twinks werden dann auch auf Eis gelegt.
> 
> Außerdem ist die Qual, die Blizzard einem von 1 bis 55 "erspart" gar nicht wirklich erspart...nein, die kommt postwendend und mit ordentlich Schmackes richtig in die Fresse zurück, wenn man endlich lvl58 erreicht hat und eigentlich BC-Content erleben *könnte*. Ja, *könnte*...denn BC wird *total und vollkommen* leer sein und auch hier werden Instanzen kaum gehen. Es wird eine *Qual* den DK durch BC zu bringen, genauso wie es heute eine Qual ist in einer leeren alten Welt nen neuen Char auf 58 zu bringen.
> 
> ...




Also du hast ja in vielen Punkten recht, aber fändest du es besser wenn BC jetzt noch 2-3 jahre lang bestehen würde und nichts neues dazukäme? weisst du wie ich mich damals gelangweilt habe monatelang vor BC?! obwohl ich geraidet habe?! , man konnte ja nichts anderestun als in den Pessis rumzugrinden und Ruf zu farmen nebenher evtl noch pvp.. Super.. keine heros, keine dailys etc pp... jetzt ist es für mich deutlich interessanter noch die restlichen Raid inis zu sehen und noch alles zu erleben in Bc. Aber ich freue mich trotzdem immer auf Neuerungen, ich hab mich schon im August 2007 auf Woltk gefreut. Denn neue Gebiete = neue Abenteuer, und das ist es was ein Spiel ausmacht. 

Und ob der Dk ab 55 ist oder nicht ist doch piepe, freilich ist es etwas schade drum das er dadurch evtl seinen Style verliert, wenn keine Q-Reihe gemacht werden muss um ihn freizuspielen. Und es ist sicherlich richtig dass Blizz ihn ab 55 macht, das möglichst viele schnell am Woltk Content teilnehmen werden, aber wenn ich schon NEUES will dann will ich auch das VIELE spieler diesen NEUEN content auch (relativ schnell) nutzen werden... ganz einfach.. ,ob die alten gebiete dadurch weniger besucht werden? - ganz sicher! Aber erstens wird sich das wieder normalisieren, zweitens werden sie mit Woltk die Scherbenwelt auch schneller zum leveln machen und drittens hat doch dann schon jeder die Scherbenwelt gesehen , was hast du dann mit "Arme Schweine " die mit woltk erst anfangen, warum , wie kommst du darauf?! Erstens wollen die villeicht genau deswegen erst dann anfangen weil endlich mal wieder ein normaler, fantasy Content kommt, kein futuristischer... und zweitens sehnen sich doch die meisten (wie oben schon erwähnt) auch nach neuen Spielgebieten.. Von daher.. eigentlich mist was du da schreibst.. denn ich möchte schon was neues erleben und nicht das 10.000 mal im Nethersturm einen "Magiertöter" killen... So viel dazu

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## High.till.i.die (12. Mai 2008)

WoW!! bekommt man den gleich als Char mit nur einem Click?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cool


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. Mai 2008)

Also ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so gut mit aus aber für mich sind Heldenklassen welche wo man schwer für was machen muss um eine zu bekommen, Der DK hat ja schon einiges drauf und deswegen find ichs schade das man ihn so leicht bekommen kann.
zu dem was die überbevölkerung von DK angeht denke ich auch das sich das mit der zeit legen wird, so wie ich die spiel weisse des DK verstehe scheint es mir nicht grade das leichteste zu sein mit den 6 Ruhen in der waffe und so und ich vermute mal das vielen das nicht gefällt und sie es dan auch wider lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2008)

Also ich hätte den DK gern erst ab lvl80 verbunden mit ner Q-Reihe die sich gewaschen hat, also vom Aufwand so wie ca. ein Netherdrache. So groß wie der angeprießen wird muss der schon was tolles sein, und dann einfach 4Free bekommen? Nein, das ist garnicht mein Geschmack! 
Andererseits kann man ihn dann schnell antesten und wenn er nicht gefällt einfach beim Main weiterspielen.


----------



## Neque neque (12. Mai 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> Wie auf ihr auf der buffedseite nachlesen könnt, ist nun bekannt, dass der todesritter verfügbar sein wird wenn man mind. 1 lvl 55 char hat. er kostet nix und man braucht dazu keine q-reihe. es geht auch kein anderer char verloren, der dk kommt nur hinzu.
> 
> ich möchte eure meinung hören? was haltet ihr von dieser art der freischaltung? vorteile? nachteile?
> 
> ...


ich würde sogar einen meiner chars opfern, aber den dann noch lvln... keine lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (12. Mai 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Blizz macht damit nur schwachsinn.
> 
> Ich meine hallo?? Er kann tanken, er kann heilen, er kann Schaden machrn... wozu sollte mann noch eine andere Klasse spielen? Der kann doch schon alles was man zum raiden braucht. Und dann kriegt man ihn auch noch in den A**** geschoben. Man sollte ihn von lvl 1 an hochspielen, so wie jeden Char. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen "ich will nen Paladin" und klick hab ich nen neuen Char auf 55. Entweder von lvl 1 an oder mit ner gaaaanz langen Questreihe, sonst zockt den jeder Vollidiot. Genau wie mit PvP, kaum giebts da epics zockts jeder noop.
> 
> Also Blizz: DENKT MAL NACH WAS IHR MACHT!!!!


Druiden? Paladine?

Dazu kann er nicht heilen.
Er hat einen Spell, der Gegnern (nicht untote) Schadet, und Verbündete heilt - sprich Holy SHock des Paladins, der hat allerdings CD .... bitte heile einmal nen Raid mit Holyshock durch ...


----------



## walker20 (12. Mai 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> aber fändest du es besser wenn BC jetzt noch 2-3 jahre lang bestehen würde und nichts neues dazukäme?


Nein, Scheiße fänd ich das. Ich habe allerdings auch nirgends in meinem Posting geschrieben, dass ich die Tatsache, dass WoW mit WotLK oder BC erweitert wird scheiße finde.
Natürlich braucht der Zocker neuen Content. Mir gehts nur um das Konzept *wie* Blizzard es macht. Denn im Moment ist es einfach so, dass jedes Addon den *gesamten* vorherigen Content auf XP sammeln reduziert, nichts hat mehr Wert.



> Also du hast ja in vielen Punkten recht, [...] Von daher.. eigentlich mist was du da schreibst..


Ahja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kakarott85
Ich beschrieb lediglich meine subjektive Erfahrung. Das es auch anders sein kann, hab ich nicht geschrieben, aber auch nicht abgelehnt. Und mitm Hunter alleine Leveln is nu wirklich mehr als einfach, hab selbst einen. Fürs Leveln hat der Hunter nen eingebauten I.W.I.N.-Button.
Mir ging es in meiner Beschreibung aber auch um so Sachen wie Instanzen, den Content halt. Von dem kriegt man überhaupt nichts mehr mit, wenn man heute als Lvl1 einsteigt. Die alte Welt ist diesbezüglich tot. Nichts da spielt mehr eine große Rolle.
Ich kenne den Content der alten Welt und hab fast alles erlebt, aber für jemanden der neu einsteigt ist die alte Welt keine attraktive Spielwelt von Interesse mehr, sondern nur noch totes XP-Sprungbrett ins Addon. Stell dir mal vor was mit den ganzen Leuten passiert, die nach WotLK den Gruppen-BC-Content machen wollen. Betrachte nur mal die Quests alleine. Ich hab schon heute massive Probleme Leute für die Gruppenquests zu finden und mit WotLK wird da, zumindest auf meinem Server, gar nichts mehr laufen. 
Man könnte natürlich fragen: Aber wozu sollte man die Gruppenquests auch noch machen, man kann auch ohne 70 werden und in WotLK wechseln? Aber das offenbart doch grade erst das Massaker, das Blizzard seinem eigenen Content antut...


----------



## Big Tank (13. Mai 2008)

Naja ich lass mich überraschen, denke das blizz das schon macht


----------



## champy01 (13. Mai 2008)

Nene Blizz, wenn eine neue Klasse dann bitte auch von lvl 1 beginnen.

Was ich mich frage, was wird der Unterschied DK und Pala ? Das wird doch auch son Palaverschnitt werden, da frag ich mich warum ich vor kurzem einen Pala hochgezogen habe. 

Was macht man eigentlich wenn man alle Slots mit 70er Chars belegt hat ? Muss ich dann eine Klasse resetten für den DK oder wie ?


----------



## Mahni (14. Mai 2008)

bitte weiter hier reinschreiben^^..


----------

